# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Phần mềm điều khiển CNC Arduino (JERRY_CNC) cho cả nhà, cập nhật mỗi ngày! Hot

## JERRY CNC

Phần mềm điều khiển máy CNC 3 trục, 4 trục, hoặc robot arm chạy trên nền Arduino. 
Với mong muốn phát triển 1 bộ phần mềm dành cho CNC và robot chuyên biệt cho Việt Nam.
Phần mềm vẫn trong giai đoạn phát triển, bác nào có nhã hứng nghiên cứu và đầu tư thuật toán thì hãy góp ý dùm
Link tải: http://www.mediafire.com/file/hqhb1v.../JERRY_CNC.rar
Mọi ý kiến đóng góp xin gửi về email: minhtripro253@gmail.com hoặc Di động: 0933.988.380 (Trí).




Thực nghiệm tại nhà bác CNC LAI VUNG:




Giao diện phần mềm của em nó đây ạ

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, cnclaivung, doanthienthinh, haignition, Haoquang_90, khangscc, Luyến, Mạch Việt, MinhPT, motogia, nhatson, tcm

----------


## motogia

Quá siêu, quá mừng cho công nghệ Việt, cảm ơn bác chủ

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## ktshung

Bo Arduino 2560 này khi kết nối với driver ngoài vẫn cấp xung, vẫn chạy nhưng bị thiếu bước, cái bệnh này em bị khi cố gắng làm máy in 3D khổ lớn, mẫu vật in ra cứ bị đổ về một hướng đều đặn dù bác có chỉnh tốc độ chậm cỡ nào đi nữa. Mong bác chủ thử nghiệm thực sự trên một con máy CNC để xem có bị bệnh này không, em cám ơn

----------


## JERRY CNC

Thanks bác, các bác vào ủng hộ sử dụng chạy test thử cho ý kiến dùm mình, do phát triển solo nên sẽ không tránh khỏi thiếu sót, bác nào sử dụng qua thử xem có thiếu sót gì góp ý thẳng thắng dùm mình để mình khắc phục những nhược điểm và tối ưu thuật toán cho phần mềm ạ. Vì một tương lai không xa k lệ thuộc TQ ạ! @@  :Cool:

----------

CKD

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Bo Arduino 2560 này khi kết nối với driver ngoài vẫn cấp xung, vẫn chạy nhưng bị thiếu bước, cái bệnh này em bị khi cố gắng làm máy in 3D khổ lớn, mẫu vật in ra cứ bị đổ về một hướng đều đặn dù bác có chỉnh tốc độ chậm cỡ nào đi nữa. Mong bác chủ thử nghiệm thực sự trên một con máy CNC để xem có bị bệnh này không, em cám ơn


Lỗi thiếu bước là do bác dùng phần mềm điều khiển arduino cnc không có thuật toán tối ưu nạp GCODE , thường các phần mềm CNC arduino chạy bằng java sẽ có lỗi phát sinh khi nạp cùng lúc 1 lượt toàn bộ file Gcode làm cho ram trên mạch bị tràn dẫn đến hiện tượng treo tạm thời (nếu file gcode dung lượng nhỏ thì không sao nhưng file gcode có dung lượng lớn thì rất dễ bị treo, 1 vài dòng lệch Gcode sẽ bị bỏ qua)---> mất bước hoặc chạy hoài không ngưng. Phần này mình đã khắc phục bằng thuật toán timer nạp Gcode, không nạp Gcode trực tiếp lên arduino nên ko có hiện tượng treo này nữa, bác tải phần mềm mình về dùng thử xem có bị hiện tượng như bác nói nữa k? Có gì góp ý dùm mình. Hiện điểm yếu của arduino lớn nhất là chưa hỗ trợ hết các mã Gcode chuyên dụng, mình đang nghiên cứu phát triển thêm phần này!

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Bo Arduino 2560 này khi kết nối với driver ngoài vẫn cấp xung, vẫn chạy nhưng bị thiếu bước, cái bệnh này em bị khi cố gắng làm máy in 3D khổ lớn, mẫu vật in ra cứ bị đổ về một hướng đều đặn dù bác có chỉnh tốc độ chậm cỡ nào đi nữa. Mong bác chủ thử nghiệm thực sự trên một con máy CNC để xem có bị bệnh này không, em cám ơn


Lỗi mất bước này k phải là do con Arduino nhé bác, lỗi là do phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode cho nó, thường các phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode chạy nền java hay mắc lỗi nạp toàn bộ gcode vào cho con arduino nên dẫn đến bộ nhớ ram của mạch bị tràn--->động cơ chạy bị giật giật hoặc không thể dừng ---> mất bước. Phần này mình đã khắc phục bằng thuật toán timer nạp gcode cho nó (gcode k nạp trực tiếp lên mạch arduino) nên tình trạng này k xảy ra nữa. Hiện tại cái mình muốn khắc phục lớn nhất là làm sao để mạch hỗ trợ hết tất cả gcode chuyên dụng, hiện tại còn thiếu sót phần đó (mình đã phát triển được phần thuật toán di chuyển gia tốc tương tự NC Studio nhưng khổ nổi những mã gcode chuyên sâu chưa hỗ trợ được). Hix, bác nào cao thủ góp tí ý kiến xử lý phần này ạ. 

Bác ktshung cứ tải về rồi điều khiển thử xem có bị mất bước như vậy nữa k nhé, nếu trường hợp còn mất bước thì bác xem lại gcode của bác xem có hỗ trợ trên arduino k nhé! Có gì sử dụng xong góp ý dùm mình! Hihi

Link bên dưới là phần những gcode hỗ trợ được trên arduino
https://github.com/grbl/grbl/wiki

----------


## JERRY CNC

Lỗi mất bước này k phải là do con Arduino nhé bác ktshung, lỗi là do phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode cho nó, thường các phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode chạy nền java hay mắc lỗi nạp toàn bộ gcode vào cho con arduino nên dẫn đến bộ nhớ ram của mạch bị tràn--->động cơ chạy bị giật giật hoặc không thể dừng ---> mất bước. Phần này mình đã khắc phục bằng thuật toán timer nạp gcode cho nó (gcode k nạp trực tiếp lên mạch arduino) nên tình trạng này k xảy ra nữa. Hiện tại cái mình muốn khắc phục lớn nhất là làm sao để mạch hỗ trợ hết tất cả gcode chuyên dụng, hiện tại còn thiếu sót phần đó (mình đã phát triển được phần thuật toán di chuyển gia tốc tương tự NC Studio nhưng khổ nổi những mã gcode chuyên sâu chưa hỗ trợ được). Hix, bác nào cao thủ góp tí ý kiến xử lý phần này ạ. 

Bác ktshung cứ tải về rồi điều khiển thử xem có bị mất bước như vậy nữa k nhé, nếu trường hợp còn mất bước thì bác xem lại gcode của bác xem có hỗ trợ trên arduino k nhé! Có gì sử dụng xong góp ý dùm mình! Hihi

Link bên dưới là phần những gcode hỗ trợ được trên arduino
https://github.com/grbl/grbl/wiki

----------


## JERRY CNC

Quên hỏi bác ktshung, có phải hiện tượng mất bước chỉ xảy ra với những file gcode có kích thước lớn, còn những file gcode nhỏ thì chạy bình thường đúng ko?

----------


## JERRY CNC

À, quên đăng, BaudRate phiên bản mình code đang hỗ trợ là 38400 nhé, bác nào cần hỗ trợ BaudRate khác thì mình sẽ cập nhật trong những phiên bản tiếp theo! Thanks ạ!

----------


## ktshung

> Lỗi mất bước này k phải là do con Arduino nhé bác ktshung, lỗi là do phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode cho nó, thường các phần mềm điều khiển nạp gcode chạy nền java hay mắc lỗi nạp toàn bộ gcode vào cho con arduino nên dẫn đến bộ nhớ ram của mạch bị tràn--->động cơ chạy bị giật giật hoặc không thể dừng ---> mất bước. Phần này mình đã khắc phục bằng thuật toán timer nạp gcode cho nó (gcode k nạp trực tiếp lên mạch arduino) nên tình trạng này k xảy ra nữa. Hiện tại cái mình muốn khắc phục lớn nhất là làm sao để mạch hỗ trợ hết tất cả gcode chuyên dụng, hiện tại còn thiếu sót phần đó (mình đã phát triển được phần thuật toán di chuyển gia tốc tương tự NC Studio nhưng khổ nổi những mã gcode chuyên sâu chưa hỗ trợ được). Hix, bác nào cao thủ góp tí ý kiến xử lý phần này ạ. 
> 
> Bác ktshung cứ tải về rồi điều khiển thử xem có bị mất bước như vậy nữa k nhé, nếu trường hợp còn mất bước thì bác xem lại gcode của bác xem có hỗ trợ trên arduino k nhé! Có gì sử dụng xong góp ý dùm mình! Hihi
> 
> Link bên dưới là phần những gcode hỗ trợ được trên arduino
> https://github.com/grbl/grbl/wiki


Em chắc chắn bị phần cứng bác, vì khi em thay các driver cắm trên board RAM 1.4 thì em nó chạy hoàn hảo ngay

----------


## biết tuốt

Andruino khi lắp với driver ngoài bị mất bước e nghĩ chủ yếu do con ic ổn áp 5V trên bo An không cung cấp đủ  công suất , muốn chạy được vẽ lại cái shine

----------


## Gamo

Ui mấy cha phức tạp quá, đoán già đoán non. Ông cnclaivung đã giúp thì giúp cho trót, dẹp Mach3 đi, dùng board của bác chủ chạy gỗ chừng 1 tuần là thực nghiệm được ngay lỗi do phần cứng hay phần mềm liền

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ktshung

ok em sẽ nạp và chạy thử con CNC em sắp làm xong, có gì em báo cáo bác

----------


## JERRY CNC

Cũng chuẩn bị đem lên con CNC nhà e test nà, các bác hóng cờ nhíp nhé! Hi

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Sao không chỉnh được thông số máy vậy bác chủ, em mò mãi không ra ạ, đang thử mà chưa chỉnh được thông số  :Wink:  bác chủ là cờ nhip cho nó trực quan đi ạ

----------


## JERRY CNC

Chưa code xong phần chỉnh thông số bác khangscc ạ, các bác setting bằng phần mềm như clip đỡ đi ạ, sẽ sớm có bản cập nhật phần settings thông số.

Clip hướng dẫn setting thông số cho grbl:

----------


## MinhPT

> Chưa code xong phần chỉnh thông số bác khangscc ạ, các bác setting bằng phần mềm như clip đỡ đi ạ, sẽ sớm có bản cập nhật phần settings thông số.
> 
> Clip hướng dẫn setting thông số cho grbl:


Chạy được trên MacOS không bác ơi?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

AVG của e nó thông báo file này nguy hiểm ta.

----------


## JERRY CNC

Phiên bản hiện tại chỉ sử dụng trên Window thôi nhé bác. Tập trung tính năng a e góp ý cho tương đối ổn rồi mình sẽ chuyển sang đa nền. Với nodejs, electron sẽ có ngay đa nền MAC OS, WINDOW, ANDROID ạ! Thanks bác đã quan tâm

----------


## JERRY CNC

File đó là thư viện hỗ trợ kết nối camera nhé bác, phần mềm diệt virus nào cũng sẽ chặn hoặc hỏi vì nó sử dụng quyền truy cập vào camera muh! Hihi, bác tắt cảnh báo đó đi là dùng đc tất ạ!  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác đọc lại xem, nó nói file JERRY_CNC.exe may be dangerous mà ạ. AVG nó chặn xong xóa luôn  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

sosft này là gcode sender, em nghĩ cần phải hd 1 bài về code của arduino nữa ah?

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Bác đọc lại xem, nó nói file JERRY_CNC.exe may be dangerous mà ạ. AVG nó chặn xong xóa luôn


Hi, bác tắt AVG đi là dùng được ạ, đảm bảo không có virus ạ, vì phần mềm mình code có sử dụng thư viện kết nối camera ngoài nên nó nhận dạng nhầm đấy ạ!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Gamo

Coi chừng máy bác chủ bị nhiễm virus ko? Mình viết phần mềm xem camera chưa bao giờ bị Antivirus nó hỏi thăm cả

----------


## JERRY CNC

> sosft này là gcode sender, em nghĩ cần phải hd 1 bài về code của arduino nữa ah?


Ok bác, có ngay ạ!

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Coi chừng máy bác chủ bị nhiễm virus ko? Mình viết phần mềm xem camera chưa bao giờ bị Antivirus nó hỏi thăm cả


Không hề nhiễm nhé bác, đã quét trên nhiều máy rồi ạ! Kiểm tra bằng Internet Security bản quyền đàng hoàng nhá! Hihi!  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## JERRY CNC

Bác nào chưa biết nạp grbl cho arduino thì làm như sau nhé

Bước 1: Tải grbl về cho arduino theo link dưới ạ (Hiện tại mình đang code cho grbl 4 axis 0.81 nhé các bác, các bản grbl khác sẽ được hỗ trợ tùy biến ở các phiên bản tiếp theo).
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ba0qk1...16u2-38400.rar

Bước 2: Tải phần mềm X-loader để nạp file hex grbl cho arduino:
Link tải đây ạ: http://www.mediafire.com/file/igfkqh...ak/XLoader.rar

Bước 3: Sau khi giải nén X-loader. Cắm chân usb arduino vào máy. Mở X-loader và làm theo hình:


Bước 4:  Dùng phần mềm GRBL Controller để tinh chỉnh thông số vi bước cho từng trục (Sr các bác vì phần này mình code chưa xong, sẽ sớm cập nhật trong những phiên bản tiếp theo):
Link tải Grbl controller: http://www.mediafire.com/file/d7zrk5...er361Setup.rar
Chỉnh thông số theo clipsau ạ: 



Bước 5: Sau khi chỉnh thông số máy xong thì sử dụng phần mềm như clip sau:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEO_Pya_kwc

----------

CBNN, CKD, nhatson

----------


## JERRY CNC

Chân ra grbl cho các hệ mạch Arduino trong phiên bản này các bác xem như hình sau nhé:

UNO:







MEGA 2560:

----------

CBNN, nhatson

----------


## JERRY CNC

Sơ đồ đấu dây cho UNO nhé:


MEGA 2560 cách đấu dây tương tự nhé các bác

----------

CBNN, cnclaivung, Luyến

----------


## JERRY CNC

Các lệnh gcode được hỗ trợ trên grbl:

- Non-Modal Commands: G4, G10L2, G10L20, G28, G30, G28.1, G30.1, G53, G92, G92.1
  - Motion Modes: G0, G1, G2, G3, G38.2, G38.3, G38.4, G38.5, G80
  - Feed Rate Modes: G93, G94
  - Unit Modes: G20, G21
  - Distance Modes: G90, G91
  - Arc IJK Distance Modes: G91.1
  - Plane Select Modes: G17, G18, G19
  - Tool Length Offset Modes: G43.1, G49
  - Cutter Compensation Modes: G40
  - Coordinate System Modes: G54, G55, G56, G57, G58, G59
  - Control Modes: G61
  - Program Flow: M0, M1, M2, M30*
  - Coolant Control: M7*, M8, M9
  - Spindle Control: M3, M4, M5
  - Valid Non-Command Words: F, I, J, K, L, N, P, R, S, T, X, Y, Z

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Hiện GRBL đã được cập nhật phiên bản 1.x, có nhiều cải tiến về code, theo tác giả là hoạt động trơn tru hơn. Tốc độ làm việc của core xử lý nhanh hơn nhiều so với bản .9.x. Nếu biên dịch với Arduino IDE sẽ báo là thiếu bộ nhớ. Nhưng không sao.. cứ nạp và vẫn cứ chạy.
Tốc độ output theo lý thuyết thì đến Mach3 cũng phải nể, 30kHz. Theo mình với con số này đã đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu DIY rồi.

Mặc định GRBL là control 3 axis, lý do là để tăng tốc firmware, nên các output step/dir cần dùng trên cùng 1 port.

Các bản custom của GRBL thường được phát triển trên bản .8.x và một số trên bản .9.x. cho các mục đích riêng của các team dep. Như 4axis, laser cut v.v..., ở laser cut thì phần được thêm vào là laser power control, cái này khá là quan trọng khi khắc laser với GRBL, đặc biệt là khắc ảnh, công suất laser sẽ được điều khiển liên tục theo hoạt động của XY axis. Nếu dùng bản GRBL chuẩn thì khi thay đổi công suất laser, XY sẽ dừng lại.

Tuy nhiên.. bản .8.x đã rất cũ và có nhiều thay đổi rồi ưu hơn ở bản 1.x, nếu không có nhu cầu đặt biệt, 3 axis thì nên dùng hẵn bản 1.x.
Về giao tiếp với G-Code sender thì hầu như không có gì thay đổi.

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Hiện GRBL đã được cập nhật phiên bản 1.x, có nhiều cải tiến về code, theo tác giả là hoạt động trơn tru hơn. Tốc độ làm việc của core xử lý nhanh hơn nhiều so với bản .9.x. Nếu biên dịch với Arduino IDE sẽ báo là thiếu bộ nhớ. Nhưng không sao.. cứ nạp và vẫn cứ chạy.
> Tốc độ output theo lý thuyết thì đến Mach3 cũng phải nể, 30kHz. Theo mình với con số này đã đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu DIY rồi.
> 
> Mặc định GRBL là control 3 axis, lý do là để tăng tốc firmware, nên các output step/dir cần dùng trên cùng 1 port.
> 
> Các bản custom của GRBL thường được phát triển trên bản .8.x và một số trên bản .9.x. cho các mục đích riêng của các team dep. Như 4axis, laser cut v.v..., ở laser cut thì phần được thêm vào là laser power control, cái này khá là quan trọng khi khắc laser với GRBL, đặc biệt là khắc ảnh, công suất laser sẽ được điều khiển liên tục theo hoạt động của XY axis. Nếu dùng bản GRBL chuẩn thì khi thay đổi công suất laser, XY sẽ dừng lại.
> 
> Tuy nhiên.. bản .8.x đã rất cũ và có nhiều thay đổi rồi ưu hơn ở bản 1.x, nếu không có nhu cầu đặt biệt, 3 axis thì nên dùng hẵn bản 1.x.
> Về giao tiếp với G-Code sender thì hầu như không có gì thay đổi.


Chính vì đa phần hỗ trợ 3 axis nên e chọn bản 0.81 để hỗ trợ đủ 4 trục cho các bác mới sử dụng arduino đỡ phải tìm tòi set tới set lui! Thank bác CKD đã ghé qua, bác có cao kiến gì về phần mềm xuất gcode cho grbl k ạ? Vì e đang vướng vài chỗ gcode chuyên sâu k hỗ trợ cho grbl! Hi

----------


## CKD

Bản 1.x ngoài chuyện chạy nhanh hơn, trơn tru hơn thì có một điểm khá thú vị.
Ở các version .8 và .9 thì khi dùng GRBL cho laser thì phải custom, tuỳ biến lại mã code. Có vài bản custom khá hoàn thiện, thay đổi mod mill/laser = param luôn. Chắc vậy nên với bản 1.x đã cải tiến và đưa hẵn vào source chính thức. Đã có laser mode trên bản 1.1

Một điểm mà mình chưa kiểm nghiệm, bản .8 chậm hơn .9 4x, bản 1.x còn tốt hơn bản .9. Mình thì chưa vọc bản .8 bao giờ nên không rỏ nó chậm là chậm thế nào.

Các bản .9 thì vọc qua kha khá, có cook nó để nhồi nhét laser mode vào. Do bỏ lâu quên với lại không lưu lại tài liệu gì để chia sẻ. Khi cook GRBL cho laser chủ đích là để control power trong lúc XY vẫn chạy hết tốc lực, nhằm khắc tranh 8bit grayscale. Kế hoạch có vài bạn sv cùng tham gia làm soft mà cuối cùng firmware thì có, soft thì chẵng thấy đâu. Soft để test thì có và đã dùng, nhưng có nhiều điểm không hài lòng nên cho qua luôn. Chắc có dip diy lại con laser chạy GRBL thì mới có cái chém gió.

Về soft CAD/CAM nào có thể dùng với GRBL? Nhiều lắm, thôi thì tìm các soft đơn giản mà dùng. Output thì cứ line (G1) mà out là chuẩn hết.
Soft nào cho phép custom Post Processore, càng hay. Mà.. hầu như soft nào cũng cook Post được, khó hay dễ mà thôi.
Có thể mặc định CAM xuất ra nhiều lệnh chức năng (ngoài G1/2/3/4) thì có thể xoá bỏ, nếu nhóm G7x cho tiện, G8x cho khoan thì chịu. Phải chỉnh post để chỉ out ra G1/2/3/4, tốt nhất là chỉ G1.

Đa dụng 2D-3D chơi tất là ArtCAM, tất nhiêu còn nhiều soft khác mình éo biết. Nhỏ nhẹ thì có Vectric Aspire.... v.v... chung quy thằng CAM nào mình dùng qua thì đều cook Post lại theo ý riêng, out code đảm bảo Mach3 không bao giờ báo lỗi dù đang config ABS hay INC  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## vufree

Ước gì GRBL chạy trưc tiếp trêm thẻ nhớ.

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Bản 1.x ngoài chuyện chạy nhanh hơn, trơn tru hơn thì có một điểm khá thú vị.
> Ở các version .8 và .9 thì khi dùng GRBL cho laser thì phải custom, tuỳ biến lại mã code. Có vài bản custom khá hoàn thiện, thay đổi mod mill/laser = param luôn. Chắc vậy nên với bản 1.x đã cải tiến và đưa hẵn vào source chính thức. Đã có laser mode trên bản 1.1
> 
> Một điểm mà mình chưa kiểm nghiệm, bản .8 chậm hơn .9 4x, bản 1.x còn tốt hơn bản .9. Mình thì chưa vọc bản .8 bao giờ nên không rỏ nó chậm là chậm thế nào.
> 
> Các bản .9 thì vọc qua kha khá, có cook nó để nhồi nhét laser mode vào. Do bỏ lâu quên với lại không lưu lại tài liệu gì để chia sẻ. Khi cook GRBL cho laser chủ đích là để control power trong lúc XY vẫn chạy hết tốc lực, nhằm khắc tranh 8bit grayscale. Kế hoạch có vài bạn sv cùng tham gia làm soft mà cuối cùng firmware thì có, soft thì chẵng thấy đâu. Soft để test thì có và đã dùng, nhưng có nhiều điểm không hài lòng nên cho qua luôn. Chắc có dip diy lại con laser chạy GRBL thì mới có cái chém gió.
> 
> Về soft CAD/CAM nào có thể dùng với GRBL? Nhiều lắm, thôi thì tìm các soft đơn giản mà dùng. Output thì cứ line (G1) mà out là chuẩn hết.
> Soft nào cho phép custom Post Processore, càng hay. Mà.. hầu như soft nào cũng cook Post được, khó hay dễ mà thôi.
> ...


Bác nói chí phải, phải tinh lọc lại những gcode không được hỗ trợ cho grbl khi trước khi hoạt động để tránh tình trạng grbl bị treo khi nạp gcode không đúng (hiện tượng này hay xảy ra khi các bạn mới chơi arduino, chạy không đúng kích thước, mất bước, hoặc chạy hoài không dừng nguyên nhân tất cả hầu như đều do phần gcode không tương thích này). Ý tưởng là sẽ lọc gcode trên phần mềm điều khiển của mình theo phiên bản grbl trước khi gửi sang arduino là tốt nhất, e sẽ cố gắng code phần lọc này trước khi send nó qua con arduino chứa grbl. Cực tí nhưng sẽ được kết quả viên mãn, vì trước giờ các bác chạy 2D thấy ngon nhưng khi chạy sang 3D hầu như đều bị các tình trạng e vừa nêu nên mất lòng tin và dễ nản bỏ qua sức mạnh của grbl trên arduino, cái chính vì software không lọc nhóm lệnh gcode trước khi send qua arduino. Cũng chính vì điều này mà e share lên đây để a e sử dụng xem góp ý dùm, bác nào trong quá trình sử dụng phát hiện thêm những gcode không hỗ trợ cho grbl thì hãy share lên đây giúp mình để mình cho tụi gcode ấy vào blackslist ngay. Hehe, thanks các bác nhiều ợ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Không rõ cái này ưu điểm thế nào so với dùng mach3 vậy bác chủ?

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira, suu_tam

----------


## CKD

Theo quan điểm cá nhân thì GRBL không tệ, nhưng ứng dụng thế nào, có phù hợp không, sử dụng thay thế các controller khác được không? V.v....

Để xem xét tổng quát thì cần biết rỏ GRBL cần gì thì mới làm việc được.
Mặc định là:
- GRBL hardware, bắt đầu từ bản .9 GRBL đã được fix để tương thích hoàn toàn với Arduino tiết kiệm là UNO hoặc NANO, với core là atmega328. GRBL còn có thể build lại để chạy trên nhiều phần cứng Arduino khác như MEGA2560.

- PC, laptop, taplet, smartphone v.v... để làm G-Code sender. Mặc định GRBL không lưu GCode mà cần một thiết bị khác, lưu và truyền GCode sang. Giống như các máy cnc chạy DNC vậy. Đặc biệt là thiết bị truyền có thể dùng một Arduino UNO thứ 2.

- Đường truyền dẫn mặc định là USB-UART, tức là thiết bị truyền chỉ cần có cổng USB, mổ xẻ thì chỉ cần có giao tiếp RS232 là kết nối được với GRBL. Chính vì thế mà GRBL được cook để có thể giao tiếp qua bluetooth, wifi.
Thật là hiện đại khi mà cằm smartphone chọt chọt vài phát thì cnc nó tự chạy, không cần dây nhợ loằng ngoằn.

- Phần công suất thì gồm các drive, nguồn v.v... Tuỳ ý người sử dụng.

Vậy nên:
Ứng dụng đầu tiên là công cụ cho các vọc sĩ. Có thể cook từ hardware tới firmware cho vừa ý. Đặc biệt open source nên người dùng chịu vọc có thể xào nấu thoải mái code cho phù hợp nhất với yêu cầu của mình. Như đã nói ở trên, GRBL có rất nhiều biến thể do các vọc sĩ chia sẻ, cho nhiều mục đích khác nhau, thường thấy là cnc, laser engrving, robot v.v..

Rẻ! Arduino UNO giá lẻ ở VN chỉ khoảng 150K, GCode sender nếu dùng UNO luôn thì cũng 150K, LCD, TF card reader v.v... Vậy khoảng 500K là các vọc sĩ có một hệ hoàn chỉnh để làm CNC control. Có HMI, G-Code sender, G-Code intepreter, cắm thẻ nhớ vào và RUN. Vậy thì có rẻ không?

Lười vọc thì dùng Arduino MEGA, Ramp14 shield, LCD v.v. với chi phí chỉ tầm 500K. Nạp firmware Repetier hay Reprap thì cũng thành CNC controller ngay. Thằng này thì Pro hơn, có giao diện đồ hoạ. Nhược là out được khoảng 14kHz, nhưng đừng thất vọng. Nó có chế độ 4x, out tới hơn 50kHz.

Nhược
- Tốc độ xử lý chậm
- Yếu đuối, dễ bị nhiễu môi trường tác động.

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Minh Phúc

----------


## JERRY CNC

Clip Test lần 1 Feadrate 6000, acceleration 200

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Không rõ cái này ưu điểm thế nào so với dùng mach3 vậy bác chủ?


Độ tùy biến cao hơn mach3, tốc độ truyền dữ liệu nhanh hơn, mở rộng nhiều ứng dụng hơn, có thể áp dụng cho nhiều lĩnh vực khác k chỉ CNC. Hiện tại biết được nhiêu, bác nào đã dùng mach3 xin cho ý kiến!  :Big Grin: . Nhược điểm là tính mở cao, nên phải làm lại hầu như toàn bộ, kaka!

----------


## nhatson

> Độ tùy biến cao hơn mach3, tốc độ truyền dữ liệu nhanh hơn, mở rộng nhiều ứng dụng hơn, có thể áp dụng cho nhiều lĩnh vực khác k chỉ CNC. Hiện tại biết được nhiêu, bác nào đã dùng mach3 xin cho ý kiến! . Nhược điểm là tính mở cao, nên phải làm lại hầu như toàn bộ, kaka!


mach3 làm được trò, đọc barcode > load file 
jerry cnc có món này chưa ợ

nó là 1 option quan trọng để nâng tầm sử dụng

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## JERRY CNC

> mach3 làm được trò, đọc barcode > load file 
> jerry cnc có món này chưa ợ
> 
> nó là 1 option quan trọng để nâng tầm sử dụng


Chưa chơi trò đó bác ơi, chỉ biết về phần cơ học con arduino có vài điểm lợi thế hơn thôi, với tính mở cao hơn, có thể viết cho nhiều hệ (cho ta thọc sâu vào nhân nó hơn mach3 ý mà). Bác nào chuyên mach3 có cao kiến cho tiểu đệ học hỏi với ạ! Hihi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, CKD đâu rồi, vào chỉ em nó tiếp nè

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Độ tùy biến cao hơn mach3, tốc độ truyền dữ liệu nhanh hơn, mở rộng nhiều ứng dụng hơn, có thể áp dụng cho nhiều lĩnh vực khác k chỉ CNC. Hiện tại biết được nhiêu, bác nào đã dùng mach3 xin cho ý kiến! . Nhược điểm là tính mở cao, nên phải làm lại hầu như toàn bộ, kaka!


@ JERRY CNC: Rất nể những cố gắng của bác.

Nhưng có chỗ bác phát biểu chưa đúng. Độ tùy biến cao hơn Mach3 thì chưa biết dc do Mach3 có viết Macro, còn bác dùng GRBL thì có thể thêm hoặc bỏ đi 1 vài dòng code cho mấy con ATmega để thêm tính năng nhưng 1 số tính năng chuyên về CNC thì GRBL chưa chắc đã có, cái này em nghĩ do người dùng tùy biến như thế nào.

Còn về tốc độ truyền nhận thì bác nói chưa đúng. Em phát biểu ý kiến của em thế này nhé,có gì ko đúng thì các bác góp ý.

*Về cách thức hoạt động:* 

         +) *Phần mềm Mach3* được cài đặt trên máy tính chạy window, dữ liệu đầu vào của nó là file Gcode, nhận  được file Gcode, Mach3 sẽ "biên dịch" Gcode và tính toán được các "dữ liệu" cần thiết ngay trên máy tính để truyền thẳng vào driver chạy động cơ luôn. _Các "dữ liệu" ở đây là tần số xung cấp cho động cơ, số xung cấp cho động cơ, tín hiệu on/of spindle, on/of output.... chứ không phải truyền Gcode xuống_
Do dữ liệu truyền xuống là số xung (có tần số cao) truyền thẳng cho các driver động cơ nên đảm bảo cho các driver nhận xung "cùng 1 thời điểm" thì Mach3 truyền dữ liệu qua Parallel port (cổng song song LPT, tốc độ lớn nhất khoảng 2MB/s). Tín hiệu xung hoặc tín hiệu on/of từ Mach3 truyền xuống qua cổng LPT chỉ khoảng 3V3 và dòng thấp nên trước khi tín hiệu truyền đến driver và các device khác thì cần phải "đệm" tín hiệu lên 5V, hoặc mở rộng cho các ứng dụng khác -> do vậy mới cần đến BoB Mach3 (Breakout Board)

           +) *Còn về GRBL*, mô hình hoạt động của nó là thế này. Nó bao gồm 1 phần mềm của GRBL hoặc 1 phần mềm tự viết chạy trên máy tính, 1 chip ATmega được nạp firmware GRBL. Khi hoạt động, phần mềm load file Gcode vào, đọc từng lệnh Gocde và truyền từng lệnh Gocde xuống nếu có lệnh truyền. Lưu ý ở đây là *phần mềm GRBL truyền lệnh Gcode xuống vi điều khiển ATmega* chứ không phải truyền số xung như Mach3. 
*khi vi điều khiển nhận được lệnh Gcode mới thực hiện tính toán, biên dịch và xuất xung điêu khiển*, khi thực hiện xong vi điều khiển sẽ đẩy lại lệnh lên phần mềm để phần mềm biết truyền lệnh tiếp theo xuống. Việc thực hiện truyền nhận này là thực hiện qua cổng UART với tốc độ baud rate là 9600bps hoặc bội số của 9600 (lưu ý là truyền tốc độ càng cao càng dễ mất dữ liệu (lost). Còn tốc độ 30Khz (hình như là 30.278kHz) như bác CKD nói là tốc độ tính toán tấn số cấp xung cho các động cơ nhé không phải tốc độ truyền dữ liệu.

Như mô hình trên của GRBL hay các card usb khác thì em thấy việc tính toán các thông số, số xung cho động cơ là được thực hiện ở vi điều khiển nên sẽ bị "delay", tùy Card mà độ "delay" có chấp nhận được hay không, tạm thời th GRBL em thấy hay chạy máy nhỏ, cũng chưa thấy ai dùng cho máy to phục vụ sản xuất nên không biết kết quả thế nào. Nhưng công nhận th GRBL code rất "trí tuệ" và lõi của nó tập trung ở hàm "Planner", phần mềm thì có thể viết trên nhiều nên khác không nhất thiết phải dùng của GRBL nhưng firmware thì chắc phải dùng hàm "Planner" của nó.

Dù sao cũng rất ủng hộ bác viết phần mềm, chúc bác thành công  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## motogia

Em thì cực kỳ củ chuối về công nghệ, nhưng thấy bác machviet nói chỉ dùng cho máy nhỏ thì cũng hơi nghi ngờ, chỉ còn cách chờ thông tin test máy từ bác cnc Lai Vung cho ý kiến thế nào, chứ thấy bác chủ test trên con cnc không hề nhỏ.
em có tìm được cái video từ máy mach3 chuyển qua grbl các bác xem có sự khác biệt không? rồi thông não giúp em, chứ cái mảng công nghệ giờ thấy phát triển như vũ bão, nhiều lúc theo không kịp.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGzLnUrcYYY

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì cực kỳ củ chuối về công nghệ, nhưng thấy bác machviet nói chỉ dùng cho máy nhỏ thì cũng hơi nghi ngờ, chỉ còn cách chờ thông tin test máy từ bác cnc Lai Vung cho ý kiến thế nào, chứ thấy bác chủ test trên con cnc không hề nhỏ.
> em có tìm được cái video từ máy mach3 chuyển qua grbl các bác xem có sự khác biệt không? rồi thông não giúp em, chứ cái mảng công nghệ giờ thấy phát triển như vũ bão, nhiều lúc theo không kịp.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGzLnUrcYYY


bác kiếm cái clip nào máy bự bự mà chạy grbl ấy, cái này demo chơi thôi
mach3



grbl có lợi diểm của riêng mình
mach3 để chạy món này thì lại rất chuối

----------


## motogia

Hihi... có lẽ bác nhatson chưa rõ ý em, cái clip test máy bự, thì bác chủ post rùi, cái clip em tìm thấy, có nội dung là chuyển 2 cái controller trên một máy cnc cùng run 1 file, chỉ rõ một tên thì chạy bằng laptop, một tên dùng cổng DB25, em có đọc sơ qua cái comment ở phía dưới, có tên hỏi, cái controller nào chạy mượt hơn, thì thấy người làm clip test nói là không thấy gì khác biệt giữa 2 controller đó, em thấy chưa đủ thì mới hỏi các bác cho ý kiến để thông não mà

----------


## cuongmay

Chạy máy nhỏ hay lớn hay nhỏ thì có gì khác biệt đâu các cụ.quan trọng la có máy thương mại không hay chạy biểu diễn .với mach3 nó tuy nhiều lỗi nhưng không chạy bậy. Còn grbl này liệu chạy liên tục vài ngày trong môi trường công nghiệp liệu có ổn không? Chay mượt nhưng các đương cong ,góc nhọn có mịn màng chính xác không?maf nó không hỗ trợ g61/g64 thi kể như bị loại từ vòng gửi xe rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy máy nhỏ hay lớn hay nhỏ thì có gì khác biệt đâu các cụ.quan trọng la có máy thương mại không hay chạy biểu diễn .với mach3 nó tuy nhiều lỗi nhưng không chạy bậy. Còn grbl này liệu chạy liên tục vài ngày trong môi trường công nghiệp liệu có ổn không? Chay mượt nhưng các đương cong ,góc nhọn có mịn màng chính xác không?maf nó không hỗ trợ g61/g64 thi kể như bị loại từ vòng gửi xe rồi.


CNC ko cứ phải là  máy phay cụ ah, nhiều món hay và tiềm năng hơn cnc milling

----------

motogia

----------


## nhatson

> Hihi... có lẽ bác nhatson chưa rõ ý em, cái clip test máy bự, thì bác chủ post rùi, cái clip em tìm thấy, có nội dung là chuyển 2 cái controller trên một máy cnc cùng run 1 file, chỉ rõ một tên thì chạy bằng laptop, một tên dùng cổng DB25, em có đọc sơ qua cái comment ở phía dưới, có tên hỏi, cái controller nào chạy mượt hơn, thì thấy người làm clip test nói là không thấy gì khác biệt giữa 2 controller đó, em thấy chưa đủ thì mới hỏi các bác cho ý kiến để thông não mà


chuyện chạy thực tế thì ít người dùng chạy GRBL cho CNC milling nên hơi khó, chắc phải thử và thử nhiều mới cho kết quả chính xác được
mà em nghĩ ko cần mất time so sánh, bản thân GRBL sinh ra làm việc khác so với mach3, người ta ko làm ra nó để thay mach3

----------

JERRY CNC, Mạch Việt, motogia

----------


## congmanhtb

Em đã tùy biến firmware marlin để dùng được CNC có M03, M04,M05 điều khiển spindle,laser, tùy biến giao diện LCD tiếng Việt, chạy được offline qua thẻ nhớ Tuy nhiên có nhược điểm là tần số phát xung thấp quá chỉ hợp với cơ cấu chạy dây đai hoặc vít me bước dài.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRNl...ature=youtu.be

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

Em thấy các ấy các bác so sánh hơi lệch.
1. Tùy theo đối tượng và nhu cầu sử dụng mà nó sẽ trở nên ưu việc. Ở đây thấy các bác cứ tập trung vào việc chạy CNC... nói thật thì nếu là chạy CNC thì Mach3 bao nhiêu tuổi nó vẫn còn chuối lắm. Có nhiều cái không làm được so với các máy NC già hơn em. Vậy nên gộp chung lại thì.. phải tùy.

2. Em cũng cá luôn là phần lớn các bác trên diễn đàn này là dân DIY, chưa hoặc ít tiếp xúc với các controller CNC chuyên dụng, thậm chí một số bác còn chưa sờ được con CNC công nghiệp nó là thế nào. Nếu bác nào phật lòng thì em xin lỗi, nhưng em nói như thế để các bác hình dung chữ CNC nó rộng đến mức nào.

3. Xét theo từng khía cạnh thì chưa biết thằng nào hơn đâu... vậy nên nếu đánh giá thì nên tách bạch chổ này. Xét về mức độ đơn giản các bác cứ mổ cái máy tính ra so linh kiện với cái Arduino rồi ý kiến. Một vế là cả nghìn, thậm chí trăm nghìn linh kiện, một vế là lèo tèo vài chục linh kiện. Vậy nếu mang so sánh tương đồng thì.. có so được không?

4. Xét về khía cạnh vọc và can thiệp. Bác nào khẵng định với em là can thiệp được vào core làm việc của Mach3? Giỏi lắm là viết plug-in cho nó, vẽ lại giao diện, tệ hơn tẹo là macro cho nó, tệ hơn nữa là làm tập G-Code riêng cho nó, phần lớn là nạp G-Code mà chỉ G1 nó mới chạy, G2/3 nó báo lỗi không biết phải chỉnh ở đâu. Với GRBL thì sao? Tất nhiên vẫn tùy người sử dụng... nhưng cao tay nhất là có thể cook nó lại hoàn toàn theo ý mình. Có thể biến nó từ mô hình XYZ cartesian qua delta, rồi qua core XY v.v... Xào nấu tới mức này thì chỉ thấy một đối thủ đáng gòm là LinuxCNC... mà nhiều bác trên này đã nhắc tới.

5. Xét về khía cạnh chi phí thì.. GRBL hoàn toàn có lợi thế. Và là open source, không cần mua bản quyền sử dụng. Mach3 ư...? PlanetCNC ư? Kể cả NC-Studio thì em không dám phán V5 nó có đúng là fake không.. nhưng em chưa hề tiếp xúc được V5 chính hãng. Em chỉ biết bèo của nó là V8... mà nghe đâu V8 cũng có bản không chính thức. LinuxCNC thì free đó, nhưng chí ít cái PC hoặc Raspberry cũng không rẻ. Vậy nên.. xét chi phí thì.. GRBL vô địch rồi.

6. Có một cái là jitter, em thì PC cho Mach3 được em chuẩn trị bằng cách lựa rất kỹ linh kiện để ráp vào PC. Không phải cứ vào tiệm nhặt đại một con rồi về dùng. Xin lỗi... máy bộ cũ giờ éo có nguyên zin đâu mà cứ máy bộ là ngon. Trên đó đã được lắp nhiều món không tương thích để bán giá tốt hơn. Mà nếu mua bạ thì.. em đánh giá cá nhân là jitter có thể khũng. Máy Mach3 em đi chữa nhiều cho khách hàng. Phần lớn lỗi máy chạy không êm, hay mất bước đều do jitter mà ra. Cái này dù Arduino có vẻ yếu đuối, nhưng xung ra cũng rất khá  :Big Grin: 

7. Nguồn PC chạy Mach3 qua LPT theo em đánh giá tốt & ổn thì.. bắt đầu gần như tuyệt chủng. Trước kia mối hàng của em em chỉ cần nhắm mắt, hắt hơi họ cũng chọn cho em được con ngon. Giờ họ bảo mấy con ấy, linh kiện ấy tuyệt chủng rồi. Nên mếu vẫn phải là Mach thì em đang phải dùng USB dù nó delay, hoặc sắp tới phải gom gạo lên Mach4. Mà nghe Mach4 phải có hardware riêng nên oải. Nghe đồn LinuxCNC ngon, hồi mới tập DIY CNC em có thử... nhưng hardware vẫn chát. Đang thử dùng qua DSP xem có quen không. Bí đường thì chơi với mấy thằng phát triển hơn GRBL tẹo, nền tảng vẫn gần như thế nhưng chạy chip 32bit.. nhanh hơn mạnh hơn. NCStudio ư?... em có dùng đó, nhưng nó không phải là gu của em  :Big Grin: 

Vậy nên nếu các bác nghĩ là nó không ra gì thì các bác kiếm được cái bộ dịch G-Code nào có giá dưới 100K xin cho em hay.
Còn việc tại sao nó ít thấy được ứng dụng trong mấy máy dữ... theo em thì cái máy dữ... phần lớn chi phí nó nằm ở phần cơ. Thì một ít chi phí cho phần điều khiển có là gì?
Còn nói Arduino không làm việc được trong môi trường công nghiệp được? Cái này có đúng mà cũng có sai... con atmega328 đóng lên board arduino thì có thể treo trong môi trường nhiễu mạnh, nhưng cũng con atmega328 ấy được thiết kế phù hợp thì nó vẫn chạy ầm ầm đó thôi. Nói đâu xa... em làm nhiều thiết bị chạy core Arduino UNO và gần đây là NANO, chạy trong nhà máy vô tư. Thậm chí là THC, kết nối với nguồn Plasma mà nhiều bác DIY còn phải bó tay, không chạy được vì nhiễu. Cái này thì có thể nói phụ thuộc vào người sử dụng.

Em có dùng GRBL chạy cnc không?...
-> Có chứ, nhưng em chạy để kiểm nghiệm thôi, máy mill thì chỉ thử nhưng 3D Printer thì em chạy 24-48h liên tục không nghỉ là bình thường. Theo cá nhân thì core lập trình của GRBL, Repetier, Marlin, Reprap có phần giống nhau. Nền tảng vẫn là board Arduino.
-> Máy em làm ra có giá trị cao... chắc bộ PC là một trong các thiết bị cho giá thấp nhất trong đám. PC 1,000K, LCD 500K, Key+mouse wireless 400K, BOB 300K = 2,200K. 1 bộ step em dùng sơ sơ đã gần 4,000K.

Tất nhiên.. em không dùng GRBL vào các máy của mình vì nhiều lí do. Mà lý do lớn nhất mà em chưa khắc phục được là lười. Muốn GRBL chạy độc lập và ngon thì hầu như em phải làm lại nhiều thứ. Bèo là phải mod lại cái shield cho nó đàng hoàn.

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

> Em đã tùy biến firmware marlin để dùng được CNC có M03, M04,M05 điều khiển spindle,laser, tùy biến giao diện LCD tiếng Việt, chạy được offline qua thẻ nhớ Tuy nhiên có nhược điểm là tần số phát xung thấp quá chỉ hợp với cơ cấu chạy dây đai hoặc vít me bước dài.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRNl...ature=youtu.be


Firmware 3D printer... cook để chạy mill 4-5 axis. Có cái tiện thế này.
*Ưu:*
- Phần cứng duy nhất, 1 con mega2560
- Có giao diện, text LCD hoặc graphic LCD
- Có key input, move các thứ.
- Có map g-code theo độ cong của mặt bàn. Cái này hay nè.
- Tự đọc g-code từ thẻ nhở, có thể mở rộng để send file từ PC, tablet, smartphone qua serial, usb, bluetoot, wifi. Cũng có thể dùng app để điều khiển từ xa  :Smile: 
Nói chung là CNC controller nhiều trục, độc lập, khá đầy đủ cho nhu cầu CNC đơn giản. Phần lớn các bác ở đây chỉ dừng mức này. Tập lệnh dùng đến chỉ G0/1, M3/4/5 là hết. Tập lệnh hổ trợ khá là nhiều  :Big Grin: ... có ref Home v.v...
*Nhược:*
- Tốc độ chậm, out như đã nói ở trên.. out max khoảng <14kHz. Đúng là chậm thật, Mach3 25kHz mà còn chậm  :Smile: . Nhưng nếu không có nhu cầu độ chính xác quá cao thì có thể chạy 4x, out được 50kHz.

Các bác dùng Arduino kiểu shield thì nó có nhược điểm là lâu này các socket tiếp xúc không tốt.. nhưng dùng dạng board tích hợp thì... ổn định cực. Mỗi tội các board này gắn sẵn driver bé xíu. Chỉ chạy tốt step nhỏ, áp thấp...

----------

congmanhtb

----------


## congmanhtb

Phần mềm này dùng được cả với marlin và GRBL dùng khá hay. Có cả chức năng autolever tự động cân bằng bàn máy phù hợp khắc CNC trên máy chế k chính xác, cắt laser, plasma...

----------

JERRY CNC, motogia

----------


## congmanhtb

> Firmware 3D printer... cook để chạy mill 4-5 axis. Có cái tiện thế này.
> *Ưu:*
> - Phần cứng duy nhất, 1 con mega2560
> - Có giao diện, text LCD hoặc graphic LCD
> - Có key input, move các thứ.
> - Có map g-code theo độ cong của mặt bàn. Cái này hay nè.
> - Tự đọc g-code từ thẻ nhở, có thể mở rộng để send file từ PC, tablet, smartphone qua serial, usb, bluetoot, wifi. Cũng có thể dùng app để điều khiển từ xa 
> Nói chung là CNC controller nhiều trục, độc lập, khá đầy đủ cho nhu cầu CNC đơn giản. Phần lớn các bác ở đây chỉ dừng mức này. Tập lệnh dùng đến chỉ G0/1, M3/4/5 là hết. Tập lệnh hổ trợ khá là nhiều ... có ref Home v.v...
> *Nhược:*
> ...


CHuẩn bác ạ. Nếu mạch mega2560 này thiết kế lại thêm cách ly quang đầu ra đầu vào, dùng ic chuyển đổi USB to RS232 loại tốt, thạch anh tốt thì dùng cũng ổn định lắm. Mạch này nó nhiễu chủ yếu ở cái USB to RS232 nếu chạy offline từ thẻ nhớ em đã thử bật tắt máy cắt, máy khoan dí sát vào mạch cũng chả bị treo gì cả. Nếu chạy từ máy tính qua usb thì em thấy mạch dùng CH340 rẻ hơn còn đỡ nhiễu hơn nhiều lần mạch dùng ATmega16 làm chuyển đổi USB-RS232 mặc dù giá 1 cái là 180k 1 cái là 250k.

----------


## JERRY CNC

Trước tiên e rất cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình góp ý chân thành cho e, cảm ơn sự hiểu biết sâu rộng của bác Mạch Việt, bác nhất sơn. 
Ngày đầu tiên e chơi CNC e dùng grbl nhưng k hiệu quả vì ngày đó mới vào nghề, éo biết thông số gì cả, xong e chuyển sang mach3, rồi tới V5. Giờ thì những con máy lớn e đang dùng V5 ạ. Mỗi cái đều có ưu nhược điểm khác nhau. Theo bản thân e rút kết được như sau:
Đầu tiên xin nói về mach3, sự nổi tiếng của mạch này thì khỏi phải bàn, về tính ứng dụng rất cao và có thể tùy biến các cổng và thông số cổng cho dân DIY, có thể dùng cho nhiều loại CNC khác nhau, từ CNC gỗ cho tới plasma...Ưu điểm chuyên sâu của mach3 thì e k rành bằng các bác chuyên mach3, nhưng e thấy dường như hầu hết ưu điểm của mach3 thì bác Mạch Việt đã triển khai gần như hết rồi. Về nhược điểm, riêng bản thân e thấy, nhược điểm của mach3 là về phần thuật toán gia tốc di chuyển, cái này là trực quan của e và nhận xét của nhiều a e chơi CNC gỗ, e chưa biết lĩnh vực vật liệu khác như thế nào, nhưng nếu so với V5 thì mach3 di chuyển các cạnh góc và những đoạn đảo dường như k được mượt bằng V5, k phải mach3 k có thuật toán gia tốc nhưng e thấy về độ mượt trên vật liệu gỗ như của e đang làm thì nó chưa được mịn và hay gặc khi bo góc hoặc đảo chiều.
Thứ 2, xin nói về mạch V5 và NCStudio nói chung, tuy là hàng của tàu, nhưng k phải cái gì của tàu cũng rỏm, minh chứng là gần như hơn 80% các thể loại máy chạy gỗ ở VN ta đều thấy dùng e ấy. Về ưu điểm, dễ cài đặt thông số, thuật toán gia tốc tăng giảm liên tục khi di chuyển để tạo độ mượt khi bo góc và đảo chiều. Nhược điểm là hệ mạch đóng, không mở rộng được nhiều như mach3, mạch giả chất lượng kém thì tràn lan.
Thứ 3, nói về grbl nói riêng và Arduino nói chung, đa phần trên thị trường các bác đều thấy hệ mini là nhiều nhưng chưa thấy hệ máy lớn 1 phần là do grbl và arduino mã nguồn khá là mở, mở ở đây ko phải hoàn toàn, nhưng nói chung là người dùng có thể vọc được khá sâu vào những vấn đề cốt lõi nên có thể chế được nhiều loại ứng dụng khác nhau cho nhiều lĩnh vực tự động hóa k chỉ riêng CNC. Ưu điểm là giá thành khá rẻ, open source nên thuận tiện cho các vọc sĩ. Ưu điểm cũng chính là nhược điểm, vì tính mở khá cao nên hầu như các module chưa thống nhất và đồng bộ với nhau nhiều, thường là phát triển đơn lẻ từng module, người nghiên cứu muốn kết hợp thành 1 mảng ứng dụng thì gần như phải làm lại hết theo ý mình hoàn toàn mặc dù code được hỗ trợ khá nhiều.

Riêng về mảng CNC, e chọn con đường nghiên cứu arduino và grbl với những lý do sau. Thứ nhất, chúng ta đang lệ thuộc quá nhiều vào công nghệ của nước ngoài, nhất là a bạn kế bên sườn nhà ta, đồng ý là tốt thì vẫn cứ xài, nhưng rồi chuyện gì cũng sẽ có thể xảy ra, không thể lường trước được điều gì, mach3 tuy tính mở cũng khá cao nhưng vẫn có những vấn đề chưa phù hợp với người việt mình, nhất là các bạn mới vào nghề (giao diện tiếng anh, cài đặt thông số tương đối khó, ...) cũng chính vì những điều này mà e chọn grbl và arduino để nghiên cứu đào sâu, mong 1 ngày chúng ta có một hệ mạch và 1 phần mềm chuyên biệt cho a e CNC nước nhà.

Vì sao e lại tin tưởng và chọn đi con đường này, e xin kể 1 số cơ sở cho việc ấy: 

+ Arduino có thể tái cấu trúc về sơ đồ mạch vật lý và các module mở rộng theo ý tưởng và mục đích của ta (đây là điều kiện vật lý then chốt cũng như về vấn đề bản quyền, về chuyện tái cấu trúc theo cái lõi arduino này thì trong nước chúng ta cũng đã có một số nhóm đi tiên phong và có thể đưa những con mạch ấy ứng dụng vào công nghiệp, cái này e đã được thọ giáo nơi team của bác CKD trong lần ghé thăm cách đây k lâu).

+Grbl là một nhân mở dành cho CNC, tuổi đời e nó cũng khá là non trẻ, được cộng đồng DIY thế giới ủng hộ rất náo nhiệt và đầu tư nghiên cứu k công, sẵn sàng có những bản vá lỗi nhanh và thiết thực nhất, e k so sánh với các hệ bản quyền, nhưng dù gì thì bởi tính mở nên được nhiều cái não góp ý vẫn là hơn là 1 mình solo hoặc 1 nhóm đóng. Tiếp theo là mức độ tương tác code cho dân DIY tương đối dễ dùng, thuật toán di chuyển và tối ưu cũng dễ dàng thay đổi.
Trên đây là 2 điều kiện tiên quyết để e tin tưởng và quyết định đào sâu nghiên cứu về arduino và grbl. Với mong muốn là chúng ta sẽ có 1 hệ thống CNC riêng cho việt nam. Không phải chịu cảnh khi chế tạo ra 1 con máy nào đó thì dân DIY chúng ta thường mắc phải câu nói "các bác ráp chứ chế cháo cái nỗi gì, thế giới người ta đầy ra đó rồi". Nếu trên quan điểm như vậy thì biết đến khi nào chúng ta phát triển nổi.

Qua hành trình nghiên và cú, nghiên xong k nổi đến cú đầu mí ra, hihi thì e đã tổng hợp được một số vấn đề tồn tại của con arduino và grbl khi ứng dụng vào CNC như sau, rất mong các bác nào có nhiệt tâm và có điều kiện thì thực nghiệm giúp e để tìm ra vấn đề ạ:

1. grbl chưa hỗ trợ các mã gcode chuyên sâu, 1 vài trong số đó là nhóm mã thay dao, mã bù cung dương hoặc cung âm, một số lệnh khoan, ... và một số lệnh khác e chưa tìm ra cần các bác hỗ trợ. Lưu ý quan trọng trong quá trình thử nghiệm e tìm ra hiện tượng mất bước khi các bác áp dụng cho các CNC khổ lớn và driver to: thứ nhất là grbl k hỗ trợ đc hết tất cả các lệnh bù cung dẫn đến hiện tượng lệch mỗi khi đảo chiều, thứ 2 là nếu file gcode có đầy đủ lệnh bù cung chạy trên hệ máy nhỏ đúng nhưng ra máy lớn nó lệch là do thằng gcodesender dồn đam một lượt cho con arduino tiếp nhận dẫn đến hiện tượng tràn ram-->delay ko tốt, baudrate càng lớn càng dễ out delay (vấn đề này đã dược bác Mạch Việt đề cập bên trên), phần này thì e đã khắc phục bằng thuật toán timer send gcode cho con arduino. Trước mắt về phần mất bước do hệ điều khiển thì e tìm được 2 vấn đề trên, bác nào tìm được thêm thì up cho a e biết thêm! Nếu giải quyết được mảng này thì chuyện triển khai ra máy to k còn là vấn đề nan giải. Thực nghiệm thì các nước gần ta như Campuchia, thiên đường của máy in gia công 3D khổ lớn cho thế giới đã chứng minh là arduino và grbl khổ siêu lớn k là thành vấn đề. Trên con máy khổ to nhà e thì cũng đã thể hiện trong clip rồi nhé, k hề mất bước

2. Về feedrate, grbl giới hạn ngưỡng feedrate nhất định, tức khi ta settings feedrate ngưỡng cao vd 8000 thì grbl chỉ chạy được từ mức 8000 đổ xuống, nếu trong file gcode set là 9000 thì nó cũng k cho nâng lên, gia tốc cũng vậy, khoảng tăng giảm phải nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng phần setting. Về phần này thì e đã code xong phần thuật toán tăng giảm gia tốc theo nhận biết gcode các đoạn cong hoặc đảo chiều sẽ tăng giảm gia tốc liên tục để nhằm tạo độ mượt trong di chuyển tương tự V5, tuy k bằng V5 nhưng cũng gần giống vậy. E định là sắp tới tạo 1 thanh tăng giảm tốc độ tương tự như V5 cho phần mềm, khi tăng giảm tốc độ sẽ tăng giảm gia tốc liên tục cho phù hợp không gây sốc dao và xừ vật phôi, trong phần cài đặt thông số e đã chừa sẵn chỗ tăng giảm dần gia tốc, sẽ cập nhật trong các phiên bản sau. Nhờ các bác giúp dùm e cái khoản feedrate các bác hay dùng và thích dùng là tối đa bao nhiêu để e tạo cái thanh điều tốc ấy.

3. Phần biểu thị đường đi của gcode lên màn hình cho các bác xem, e đang định dùng thư viện của cambam, bác nào cao tay ấn về mảng này thì góp vui giúp e tí.

4. Phần vị trí home máy và vị trí home phôi chưa thống nhất quan điểm giữa cái gcodesender của nước ngoài và cái của e viết, bác nào đã dùng các hệ máy in 3d hoặc cnc mini nhập ngoại các bác cho e xin ý kiến (vd trên gcodesender của nước ngoài, khi set zeroposition, tán cái file gcode vào nó cứ chạy mãi, k hiểu đảo chiều, ví dụ Y0X100 --> Y0.1 X0 --> Y0.2X100thì nó chạy tới luôn ko biết đảo lại nơi X0 mà biến thành X200. Nhưng khi không set zero thì để file vào chạy ok tất cả, e đang xoắn não cái này, hơi ngược với cái e hiểu). Các bác dùng phần mềm của e cẩn thận khi chạy file đảo chiều nhé! Còn đang xoắn chỗ này.

5. Kết nối biến tần ngoài, hầu như mấy cái biến tần thông dụng mà e xài đều xài 3 chân tính hiệu để kích, còn trên grbl chỉ set 2 chân on off, các bác có cao kiến gì xin chỉ giáo.

Trước mắt e tổng hợp được 1 số vấn đề trên thôi ạ. Chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm giúp đỡ!

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật vài chủ đề nói về GRBL
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...er-cho-GRBL-11
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/29...dieu-khien-CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Em thì cực kỳ củ chuối về công nghệ, nhưng thấy bác machviet nói chỉ dùng cho máy nhỏ thì cũng hơi nghi ngờ, chỉ còn cách chờ thông tin test máy từ bác cnc Lai Vung cho ý kiến thế nào, chứ thấy bác chủ test trên con cnc không hề nhỏ.
> em có tìm được cái video từ máy mach3 chuyển qua grbl các bác xem có sự khác biệt không? rồi thông não giúp em, chứ cái mảng công nghệ giờ thấy phát triển như vũ bão, nhiều lúc theo không kịp.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGzLnUrcYYY


Bác cnclaivung chơi máy tiện v5 roài, hôm test thử ở nhà bác ấy bác ấy thấy gcode chưa hỗ trợ hết nên cũng chưa an tâm đưa vào thực nghiệm, mình thì đang thực nghiệm trên con máy nhà mình, chưa thấy mất bước.  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, motogia

----------


## anhcos

Về phần Grbl thì mình chưa quan tâm đến nó lắm, chỉ có góp ý bạn tí về phần mềm thôi.

- Mình cũng đang xài trộm thư viện cambam đây, nó có đủ thư viện về hình học và cad nên cần tính toán, thể hiện đường đi dao không không khó nữa. Kết hợp với GDI+ là đủ đơn giản để dùng.
- AForge dùng quan sát thì tốt vì nó nhỏ gọn, nhưng sau này bác muốn nâng cao hơn như phân tích hình ảnh vd: như chạy theo đường laser, tìm lỗ khoan bo mạch ... thì nó không hỗ trơ nhiều, bác nên dùng OpenCV, chọn đúng các thư viện của nó để giảm thiểu dung lượng đóng gói.
- Dù là mở thì code biên dịch xong bác cũng phải bảo vệ (mặc kệ các cáo thủ muốn gì).

Mình có viết một phần mềm CADCAM 2D như là một phần mềm của diễn đàn CNCProVN, giao diện tiếng Việt và mình đang xài từ mấy năm nay, để hoàn thiện xong sẽ gởi lên 4r. Có cái thư viện đọc file gerber cụ Gà tăng cho mà chưa làm xong được, đợt này sẽ tranh thủ cho xong.

----------

CKD, Ga con, JERRY CNC, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Em ủng hộ cụ anhcos.
Lý do là theo em.. vụ CAM nó khoai hơn, có nhiều ứng dụng cực kỳ trong nhiều lĩnh vực khác nhau.
Controller cho CNC thì giờ nhiều vô kể, từ full free, full open cho tới bản quyền giá rẻ. Thậm chí hướng ngoại thì china có một rừng trong đó. Ứng dụng nó thế nào? Cái này mới là cái mà mình thật sự quan tâm.
Với những nhiệm vụ phức tạp xíu, liên quan đến chuyển động thì core CNC tiếp cận thấy dễ dàng hơn PLC, có lẻ mình lướt cnc nhiều hơn nên thấy vậy. Nhưng việc lập trình cho nó thì cũng khoai lắm nếu không có soft hổ trợ.
Hoặc thu gọn lại trong việc gia công CNC thì.. như cắt giấy, cắt kính, doa lỗ v.v... đòi hỏi CAM phải hổ trợ. Soft dữ của tây thì có đầy, china chắc cũng đầy.. nhưng thuần việt thì chưa. Gần đây thấy có soft của cụ anhcos. Soft của cụ anhcos thì trên đây chắc nhiều bác đã và đang dùng. Ngoài cụ anhcos thì theo em biết còn có nhiều cá nhân/đơn vị khác vẫn tạo soft cho riêng mình. Chẵng những xào soft mà còn xào luôn cả controller như máy đột cnc chẵng hạn. Đáng tiếc là các cụ ấy có quá ít thời gian để chia sẻ tính năng mà các món ấy có thể làm được.

Cái em cự kỳ quan tâm là làm chủ thiết bị công nghệ, cụ anhcos tự viết hoặc sử dụng thư viện của ai đi chăng nữa... thì chắc chắc là cụ ấy cũng hiểu rất rỏ để xào nấu như ý. Khi phát sinh nhu cầu bất thường thì nhờ tài xào nấu ấy.. chúng ta sẽ nhanh chóng tạo được công cụ cho chính mình. Nếu không có tài xào nấu thì chắc phải năn nỉ google tìm giúp.. mà tìm thấy rồi chưa chắc đã dùng được.

----------

JERRY CNC, nhatson

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Về phần Grbl thì mình chưa quan tâm đến nó lắm, chỉ có góp ý bạn tí về phần mềm thôi.
> 
> - Mình cũng đang xài trộm thư viện cambam đây, nó có đủ thư viện về hình học và cad nên cần tính toán, thể hiện đường đi dao không không khó nữa. Kết hợp với GDI+ là đủ đơn giản để dùng.
> - AForge dùng quan sát thì tốt vì nó nhỏ gọn, nhưng sau này bác muốn nâng cao hơn như phân tích hình ảnh vd: như chạy theo đường laser, tìm lỗ khoan bo mạch ... thì nó không hỗ trơ nhiều, bác nên dùng OpenCV, chọn đúng các thư viện của nó để giảm thiểu dung lượng đóng gói.
> - Dù là mở thì code biên dịch xong bác cũng phải bảo vệ (mặc kệ các cáo thủ muốn gì).
> 
> Mình có viết một phần mềm CADCAM 2D như là một phần mềm của diễn đàn CNCProVN, giao diện tiếng Việt và mình đang xài từ mấy năm nay, để hoàn thiện xong sẽ gởi lên 4r. Có cái thư viện đọc file gerber cụ Gà tăng cho mà chưa làm xong được, đợt này sẽ tranh thủ cho xong.


Thanks bác nhiều, cái thư viện của cambam bác có tut hoặc manual nào của e nó k? có thể share cho tiểu đệ học hỏi với, vì e mới add nó vô thư viện thôi, chưa có thời gian đào sâu các hàm của nó! Thấy cái phần mềm xuất file tiện hoạt động xuất dao rất ok nên e cũng thích và tìm dùng cambam để tái hiện gcode khi chạy! Nếu bác có tut hoặc manual có thể chia sẽ thì e cảm ơn rất nhiều ạ!

----------


## anhcos

Cái cambam mình chỉ dùng mỗi cái lệnh offset đa tuyến của nó, vì phần này khá phức tạp và là bài toán lớn của ngành cnc. 
Còn giao diện cad thì mình tự thiết kế riêng và hoàn thiện dần trong thời gian khá dài rồi, giờ k còn tut hay manual mà chỉ có mánh lới chôm chỉa thôi.

----------


## vopminh

Cảm ơn các bác, đúng lúc em đang build cái laser Co2 mini dự là 80w, đợt này xuống đời ko dùng Awc nữa dùng arduino xem sao.

----------


## JERRY CNC

Ngày bận rộn k tiến được bước nào, up vài cái video về arduino trong công nghiệp các bác xem đỡ nhàn
Clip dưới đây con arduino nằm bên dưới cái shield tự làm nhé bác, các bác nhìn kỹ xíu sẽ thấy, hehe.



Động cơ cỡ như vầy có đủ chiến k các bác, kaka




IOT arduino công nghiệp:



Mô hình làm phim, cái này hình như e thấy có bác nào trên diễn đàn đang cần mấy hôm nay:






Một vài hình ảnh từ dự án nông nghiệp sạch của jerry cnc ợ, tên khác là MABU smartgarden, hihi
Đính kèm 46499
Đính kèm 46500
Đính kèm 46501
Đính kèm 46502
Đính kèm 46503

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## biết tuốt

cái shield  tự làm nó có cái chỗ khác cái bán sẵn , bác cho cái clip máy bác đục 3d đi   :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Mình ko phải là tín đồ của GRBL, chỉ nhận xét sau:
- GRBL là sản phẩm độc đáo, rất phù hợp cho giới DIY với chi phí rẻ, ứng dụng được nhiều như máy in 3D, laser, CNC
- Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng
- Kết nối giữa GRBL và G-Code sender qua USB-COM thì phải cẩn thận khi chạy máy CNC. USB dễ bị nhiễu & đơ. Lỡ có chuyện gì cần phải dừng máy gấp mà lúc đó cái kết nối nó đơ thì nguy hiểm.
- Tốc độ GRBL chậm. Cũng khó có thể yêu cầu hơn vì con MCU Arduino phải lo việc parse g-code đồng thời tính toán nhiều nên việc phát xung khó đảm bảo. Mình chạy Mach3 100khz mà vẫn thấy chậm.
- Khi chạy thật sự thì nhiều điểm hạn chế của GRBL sẽ bộc lộ, do đó nếu ứng dụng cho phay cnc, bác nên phay thử hoàn chỉnh 1 bức tranh 3D xem sao?
- Ngoài GRBL còn lựa chọn nào khác ko?
- Ngoài việc sử dụng GRBL & viết 1 G-Code sender, bác xem thử xem có thể làm tốt hơn GRBL ko?

----------

huanpt, JERRY CNC

----------


## motogia

hehehe. vậy là em được mở rộng tầm mắt,cảm ơn các bác nhiều,  trong lúc tìm hiểu thêm về arduino, em thấy cái này, hình như họ có online training, mà thấy bản thân còi tiếng anh quá nên thua. xem ở phần description thấy vậy, các bác xem clip vui nhé :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5ifkkgt7ck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ekaSJBGtk

----------


## JERRY CNC

> cái shield  tự làm nó có cái chỗ khác cái bán sẵn , bác cho cái clip máy bác đục 3d đi


Ok, rảnh việc mình quay ngay cho bác xem, mấy nay bận việc cơ quan chưa quay được! Hi

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Mình ko phải là tín đồ của GRBL, chỉ nhận xét sau:
> - GRBL là sản phẩm độc đáo, rất phù hợp cho giới DIY với chi phí rẻ, ứng dụng được nhiều như máy in 3D, laser, CNC
> - Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng
> - Kết nối giữa GRBL và G-Code sender qua USB-COM thì phải cẩn thận khi chạy máy CNC. USB dễ bị nhiễu & đơ. Lỡ có chuyện gì cần phải dừng máy gấp mà lúc đó cái kết nối nó đơ thì nguy hiểm.
> - Tốc độ GRBL chậm. Cũng khó có thể yêu cầu hơn vì con MCU Arduino phải lo việc parse g-code đồng thời tính toán nhiều nên việc phát xung khó đảm bảo. Mình chạy Mach3 100khz mà vẫn thấy chậm.
> - Khi chạy thật sự thì nhiều điểm hạn chế của GRBL sẽ bộc lộ, do đó nếu ứng dụng cho phay cnc, bác nên phay thử hoàn chỉnh 1 bức tranh 3D xem sao?
> - Ngoài GRBL còn lựa chọn nào khác ko?
> - Ngoài việc sử dụng GRBL & viết 1 G-Code sender, bác xem thử xem có thể làm tốt hơn GRBL ko?


Ok bác, mình sẽ quay một clip khắc 3D đầy đủ để các bác xem trong thời gian gần nhất để các bác cho ý kiến ạ!

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Mình ko phải là tín đồ của GRBL, chỉ nhận xét sau:
> - GRBL là sản phẩm độc đáo, rất phù hợp cho giới DIY với chi phí rẻ, ứng dụng được nhiều như máy in 3D, laser, CNC
> - Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng
> - Kết nối giữa GRBL và G-Code sender qua USB-COM thì phải cẩn thận khi chạy máy CNC. USB dễ bị nhiễu & đơ. Lỡ có chuyện gì cần phải dừng máy gấp mà lúc đó cái kết nối nó đơ thì nguy hiểm.
> - Tốc độ GRBL chậm. Cũng khó có thể yêu cầu hơn vì con MCU Arduino phải lo việc parse g-code đồng thời tính toán nhiều nên việc phát xung khó đảm bảo. Mình chạy Mach3 100khz mà vẫn thấy chậm.
> - Khi chạy thật sự thì nhiều điểm hạn chế của GRBL sẽ bộc lộ, do đó nếu ứng dụng cho phay cnc, bác nên phay thử hoàn chỉnh 1 bức tranh 3D xem sao?
> - Ngoài GRBL còn lựa chọn nào khác ko?
> - Ngoài việc sử dụng GRBL & viết 1 G-Code sender, bác xem thử xem có thể làm tốt hơn GRBL ko?


ok bác, e đang cố gắng khắc phục những nhược điểm của e nó đây, e sẽ cố gắng đến khi nào trường hợp bất khả kháng là không thể khắc phục được,  hehe, vì mỗi nền tảng đều có ưu nhược riêng, hãy chờ một thời gian nữa sẽ lộ rõ kết quả thoai!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Mình ko phải là tín đồ của GRBL, chỉ nhận xét sau:
> - GRBL là sản phẩm độc đáo, rất phù hợp cho giới DIY với chi phí rẻ, ứng dụng được nhiều như máy in 3D, laser, CNC
> - Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng
> - Kết nối giữa GRBL và G-Code sender qua USB-COM thì phải cẩn thận khi chạy máy CNC. USB dễ bị nhiễu & đơ. Lỡ có chuyện gì cần phải dừng máy gấp mà lúc đó cái kết nối nó đơ thì nguy hiểm.
> - Tốc độ GRBL chậm. Cũng khó có thể yêu cầu hơn vì con MCU Arduino phải lo việc parse g-code đồng thời tính toán nhiều nên việc phát xung khó đảm bảo. Mình chạy Mach3 100khz mà vẫn thấy chậm.
> - Khi chạy thật sự thì nhiều điểm hạn chế của GRBL sẽ bộc lộ, do đó nếu ứng dụng cho phay cnc, bác nên phay thử hoàn chỉnh 1 bức tranh 3D xem sao?
> - Ngoài GRBL còn lựa chọn nào khác ko?
> - Ngoài việc sử dụng GRBL & viết 1 G-Code sender, bác xem thử xem có thể làm tốt hơn GRBL ko?


Chuẩn cmnr.
Nhưng ở chổ tốc độ phát xung thì... như nhiều bác đã ý kiến trên này. Phát xung tốc độ càng cao thì hệ thống bên ngoài dòi hỏi càng cao. Cụ thể là đường dây truyền tín hiệu phải làm đúng kỹ thuật. Không thì tự nó hại nó.
Thông thường để đối phó với dạng lỗi phát sinh này, em cố gắng giảm tần số xuống thấp nhất có thể. VD:
--> Với máy chạy gỗ, em thường chọn dung sai lý thuyết là 0.02... nên từ đó set driver sao cho step per nằm trong khoảng 50-100 là vừa. Khi đó với Feed 10m/min thì tần số out cũng chỉ khoảng <20kHz... rất là vô tư. Với plasma G0 đạt 20m/min thì cũng chỉ khoảng 35kHz mà thôi. Câu hỏi là tại sao phải set cho cao hơn?.. khi mà máy mình chẵng đáp ứng được.
--> Với máy chạy sản phẩm (thường là be bé) em chọn dung sai lý tuyết là 0.01-> 0.005. từ đó step per trong khoảng 100-200 là vừa. Với mấy máy này thì... Feed 6000 đã xé gió rồi. Khi đó tần số out cũng chỉ khoảng 20kHz.
--> Vi bước cho step theo khuyến cáo của cụ NS, em hay chạy ở mức 1600-2000 là thường. Trong một số đòi hỏi em có nâng lên tới 4000-5000, nhưng thấy chẵng êm hơn được là bao nhiêu. Nhất là với máy chạy thanh răng, qua giảm tốc dây đai. Dây đai đã như cái damping rồi mấy cái run động kiểu 1/2000 ấy nó chẵng truyền ra tới thanh răng được đâu.

Từ đó thấy GRBL phát xung được 30kHz, Reprap phát dược 14kHz cũng là khá lắm rồi.
Nhưng Arduino UNO hay MEGA thì... nó vẫn khá là kém, tốc độ MCU chỉ 16M, phải làm bao nhiêu là việc. Nên không thể mượt được. Nó làm được đến mức ấy thì trình độ coding đã trùm của trùm rồi.
Nếu vẫn thấy nó hấp dẫn, em nghĩ nên cook nó lại, nhét nó vào core 32bit, out ra FPGA gì gì đó. Hoặc 1 con dịch code, 1 con IO có lẽ sẽ ngon hơn. Làm được sẽ ngon choét ngay ý mà.

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## nhatson

https://hackaday.com/2017/09/17/bett...-8-bit-micros/

dùng xmega với DMA và 7 timer có thể phát xung 250khz với gia tốc S cruve

32bit hiện nay có smoothieware và ting2
http://smoothieware.org/
https://github.com/synthetos/g2/wiki

smoothieware đang cố gắng ra V2 với ARM mạnh và FPGA

----------

CKD, JERRY CNC, Mạch Việt

----------


## JERRY CNC

> https://hackaday.com/2017/09/17/bett...-8-bit-micros/
> 
> dùng xmega với DMA và 7 timer có thể phát xung 250khz với gia tốc S cruve
> 
> 32bit hiện nay có smoothieware và ting2
> http://smoothieware.org/
> https://github.com/synthetos/g2/wiki
> 
> smoothieware đang cố gắng ra V2 với ARM mạnh và FPGA


Rất hữu ích bác ạ! Thanks!  :Big Grin:  Hack kiểu này nếu làm THC như bác CKD là ngon phết, tốc độ phản hồi phê lém à! Hi

----------


## nnk

mình cũng tí toét cái grbl 0.9 mà dính cái bệnh là Z bị chạy sai khi khắc 3D, tăng dòng cho step thì nó đâm Z, giảm dòng cho step thì nó nhấc Z, chạy 2D thì ngon lành, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì về vụ này của grbl firmware không ? step size 42 2.xxV 1.3A

----------


## JERRY CNC

> mình cũng tí toét cái grbl 0.9 mà dính cái bệnh là Z bị chạy sai khi khắc 3D, tăng dòng cho step thì nó đâm Z, giảm dòng cho step thì nó nhấc Z, chạy 2D thì ngon lành, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì về vụ này của grbl firmware không ? step size 42 2.xxV 1.3A


Bạn set thông số như thế nào và đang dùng gcodesender của phần mềm nào vậy? Dùng shield hày đấu nối trực tiếp?

----------


## nnk

> Bạn set thông số như thế nào và đang dùng gcodesender của phần mềm nào vậy?


set máy gia tốc 100, vận tốc max 300, 400xung/mm
file chạy tạo bằng artcam, tiến dao 150mm/phút, đâm dao 100mm/phút, bước dịch 0.05mm, dao V 0.1mm 10 độ
Mình xài grbl controller

----------


## JERRY CNC

> set máy gia tốc 100, vận tốc max 300, 400xung/mm
> file chạy tạo bằng artcam, tiến dao 150mm/phút, đâm dao 100mm/phút, bước dịch 0.05mm, dao V 0.1mm 10 độ
> Mình xài grbl controller


Bạn dùng shield hay nối trực tiếp hay nối từ shield ra driver ngoài?

----------


## katum573

> https://hackaday.com/2017/09/17/bett...-8-bit-micros/
> 
> dùng xmega với DMA và 7 timer có thể phát xung 250khz với gia tốc S cruve
> 
> 32bit hiện nay có smoothieware và ting2
> http://smoothieware.org/
> https://github.com/synthetos/g2/wiki
> 
> smoothieware đang cố gắng ra V2 với ARM mạnh và FPGA


Thấy bác nhắc tới g2 sẵn em có cái clip test g2core chạy với servo Omron 3000rpm visme 10 hành trình 600mm. các bác xem thử cho vui.

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nnk

> Bạn dùng shield hay nối trực tiếp hay nối từ shield ra driver ngoài?


bo kết nối tự trồng, nối các chân out của nano ra 4988

----------


## JERRY CNC

> bo kết nối tự trồng, nối các chân out của nano ra 4988


Bác cho e xin cái hình e nó với!

----------


## huanpt

Mình thí nghiệm ở hướng khác, không dùng PC mà stream g-code trực tiếp từ SD card. Nhưng mà khổ SD thì lúc nó nhận lúc nó không nhận.

----------


## nnk

> Bác cho e xin cái hình e nó với!


bo 2 mặt, mà quăng xó nên lười lôi ra nên up file vẽ

----------


## JERRY CNC

Đã để các bác chờ đợi lâu ạ! 
Cờ nhíp của em nó đây ợ




Và sản phẩm của em nó đây ợ







Em xài vừa răng vừa vitme nhé các bác nên nó hơi sọc nhẹ à, cơ mà k mất bước là ok rồi, còn các hình kế bên là hiện tượng k phải mất bước mà là do set vi bước sai ạ, các bác nào sử dụng vừa răng vừa môi như e thì lưu ý tính toán cẩn thận setting thông số vi bước nhé!  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tốc độ chậm quá không hiệu quả , tăng lên 5 lần xem sao , nhớ tăng thêm gia tốc tương ứng.

----------


## thep phu thinh

Đẹp quá các bạn ạ, như thế này cá nghệ nhân làm 50p, máy làm 5p  :Big Grin:

----------


## JERRY CNC

Ok bác Nam sờ pín, hiện tại gia tốc 150, tốc độ 4000, sẽ có clip tiếp theo ợ!  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Gia tốc 150 thì thấp quá bác. Nó chưa lên được 4000 đã hết hành trình rồi. Bác set gia tốc khoảng 500-1000 xem sao?

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Gia tốc 150 thì thấp quá bác. Nó chưa lên được 4000 đã hết hành trình rồi. Bác set gia tốc khoảng 500-1000 xem sao?


Ok các bác, e đang dò thử xem e nó chịu đựng được ngưỡng nào là mượt và ok nhất, để gia tốc nhỏ để thử xem e nó có chịu nổi ko, e sẽ nâng dần ạ!  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Đã để các bác chờ đợi lâu ạ! 
> Cờ nhíp của em nó đây ợ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Và sản phẩm của em nó đây ợ
> 
> 
> ...


màn hình là ncstudio mà ta?

----------


## JERRY CNC

> màn hình là ncstudio mà ta?


Bác nhìn kỹ đi bác, e cố tình quay để các bác xem đấy ạ, ncstudio bất động nhé, đang dùng lap điều khiển đấy ạ, con mega2560 chà bá bên dưới ạ!

----------


## JERRY CNC

> màn hình là ncstudio mà ta?


Nếu k quay cái ncstudio thì bác nào k biết lại bảo e lừa tềnh ạ, vì con máy e trước giờ chạy nc studio v5

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu thanh răng là X , Z dùng visme bi thì cái này chưa đạt yêu cầu đâu , vết xọc trên hình nó thể hiện Z làm việc không tốt..... , mà nếu X và Z là visme bi và chỉ có Y là thanh răng thì ...... trở lại ban đầu.

----------


## JERRY CNC

> nếu thanh răng là X , Z dùng visme bi thì cái này chưa đạt yêu cầu đâu , vết xọc trên hình nó thể hiện Z làm việc không tốt..... , mà nếu X và Z là visme bi và chỉ có Y là thanh răng thì ...... trở lại ban đầu.


Ok bác, để e theo dõi thêm nhiều sản phẩm nữa xem sao, hiện thì e đo chiều sâu z thì nó đúng ạ, kích thước x và y thì nó k bằng thực tế, nhỏ hơn thực tế khoảng 1mm vì trong setting grbl thông số k cho cài đặt lẻ hơn 2 con số sau dấu phẩy ạ, tuy nhiên x và y nó vuông với nhau không bị lệch bình hành hoặc lệch các kiểu, e đang tìm cách cân bằng số nào cho dễ phù hợp nhất giữa các xung driver để cho nó gần hợp nhất với vitme và răng cùng lúc cho grbl ạ, cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm theo dõi góp ý nhiệt tình ạ, được như vầy là e mừng lém dòy, so với ngày trước chạy arduino thì e nó tròn méo linh tinh cả lên ạ, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu gọi là mất bước được tính là 1 bước thì sai số quá lớn nếu là 2 pha , việc không cho khai báo quá 2 số lẻ thì kinh khủng lắm nếu ren 6 , ren 3 , vậy thì phải tìm giải pháp gì đó giải quyết bài toán này , còn việc mất bước hay không thì từ trước giờ chưa thấy chương trình controller nào gây ra mất bước , nếu có thì hệ thống điều khiển không đáp ứng được hoặc phần cơ khí không tốt nên mới gây ra , còn ngoài ra đa số bị nhiễu gây mất bước trong truyền động.


Việc chạy chính xác chỉ là 1 phần , còn phải tính toán tới thuật toán chạy mượt , kết hợp gia tốc , dừng điểm chính xác , thậm chí phải chính xác 1/xx bước chứ không phải đơn vị bước nữa. Ghi nhận bác cố gắng tạo ra thêm 1 chương trình controller mới ứng dụng adruino , còn chặng đường rất dài để đi đến kết quả tốt , còn việc so sánh gì gì đó tạm bỏ qua đi .

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> nếu gọi là mất bước được tính là 1 bước thì sai số quá lớn nếu là 2 pha , việc không cho khai báo quá 2 số lẻ thì kinh khủng lắm nếu ren 6 , ren 3 , vậy thì phải tìm giải pháp gì đó giải quyết bài toán này , còn việc mất bước hay không thì từ trước giờ chưa thấy chương trình controller nào gây ra mất bước , nếu có thì hệ thống điều khiển không đáp ứng được hoặc phần cơ khí không tốt nên mới gây ra , còn ngoài ra đa số bị nhiễu gây mất bước trong truyền động.
> 
> 
> Việc chạy chính xác chỉ là 1 phần , còn phải tính toán tới thuật toán chạy mượt , kết hợp gia tốc , dừng điểm chính xác , thậm chí phải chính xác 1/xx bước chứ không phải đơn vị bước nữa. Ghi nhận bác cố gắng tạo ra thêm 1 chương trình controller mới ứng dụng adruino , còn chặng đường rất dài để đi đến kết quả tốt , còn việc so sánh gì gì đó tạm bỏ qua đi .


Số lẻ ở đây là như vầy
Vd: set xung driver là 3200, vitme bước 10 thì thông số setting trong grbl là 3200/10= 320, nếu bác dùng ren 6 hoặc 3 thì vẫn vô tư ạ, đó là đối với hệ vitme. Ý em nói là cái kiểu dành cho hệ răng á, các bác set xung sao cho cái bước răng chuẩn của các bác sau khi chia nó ra kết quả tương đối ít số lẻ là đạt ạ, vì về cơ bản răng nó đã có độ rơ, nên càng tìm chính xác bước thì số nó càng lẻ. Mạch điều khiển nào cũng sẽ có độ rơ về phần này thôi chứ k chỉ riêng cho grbl, chỉ có điều là nếu các bác sử dụng grbl cho hệ răng thì phải chịu khó tính toán khoản này, chứ k phải nó k chính xác nhé! Ý e là như vậy ạ!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Số lẻ ở đây là như vầy
> Vd: set xung driver là 3200, vitme bước 10 thì thông số setting trong grbl là 3200/10= 320, nếu bác dùng ren 6 hoặc 3 thì vẫn vô tư ạ, đó là đối với hệ vitme. Ý em nói là cái kiểu dành cho hệ răng á, các bác set xung sao cho cái bước răng chuẩn của các bác sau khi chia nó ra kết quả tương đối ít số lẻ là đạt ạ, vì về cơ bản răng nó đã có độ rơ, nên càng tìm chính xác bước thì số nó càng lẻ. Mạch điều khiển nào cũng sẽ có độ rơ về phần này thôi chứ k chỉ riêng cho grbl, chỉ có điều là nếu các bác sử dụng grbl cho hệ răng thì phải chịu khó tính toán khoản này, chứ k phải nó k chính xác nhé! Ý e là như vậy ạ!


ctrình khác thì có backlash compenstation

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> nếu gọi là mất bước được tính là 1 bước thì sai số quá lớn nếu là 2 pha , việc không cho khai báo quá 2 số lẻ thì kinh khủng lắm nếu ren 6 , ren 3 , vậy thì phải tìm giải pháp gì đó giải quyết bài toán này , còn việc mất bước hay không thì từ trước giờ chưa thấy chương trình controller nào gây ra mất bước , nếu có thì hệ thống điều khiển không đáp ứng được hoặc phần cơ khí không tốt nên mới gây ra , còn ngoài ra đa số bị nhiễu gây mất bước trong truyền động.
> 
> 
> Việc chạy chính xác chỉ là 1 phần , còn phải tính toán tới thuật toán chạy mượt , kết hợp gia tốc , dừng điểm chính xác , thậm chí phải chính xác 1/xx bước chứ không phải đơn vị bước nữa. Ghi nhận bác cố gắng tạo ra thêm 1 chương trình controller mới ứng dụng adruino , còn chặng đường rất dài để đi đến kết quả tốt , còn việc so sánh gì gì đó tạm bỏ qua đi .


Mình tạo nên topic này để mong rằng a e DIY hợp sức nhau để tạo ra một hệ mạch chuẩn cho cộng đồng CNC Việt Nam mình, chứ k có ý để so sánh gì cả. 
Cho phép mình xin nói thẳng: nếu như hiện tại công nghệ CNC tại Việt Nam, nói riêng mảng DIY thôi, k nói đến các máy công nghiệp thì nó có hệ điều hành riêng và hệ điều khiển chuyên biệt, còn lại hầu hết dân DIY chủ yếu sử dụng mach3 hoặc V5, cao lắm thì V8, các hệ mạch này dựa trên nền chủ yếu vào cổng LPT và PCI.

Nhưng hiện tại với xu thế tương lai, các mainboard đời mới dần loại bỏ các hệ cổng này mà thay thế bằng PCI-e hoặc hơn nữa... Mình không phủ nhận sức mạnh và niềm tin của rất nhiều người vào các hệ mạch CNC trước nay các bạn đã và đang dùng. Nhưng có phải mỗi lần các bạn DIY một con máy thì các bạn phải tìm cho mình 1 cái main cũ thật ưng ý hoặc một khối nguồn tương đối ổn đi kèm cho việc nuôi các em nó?

Chuyển sang Arduino và grbl? Lý do tại sao cộng đồng DIY thế giới chú ý nhiệt tình và phát triển rộng khắp như vũ bão? Riêng theo quan điểm của mình nhận thấy có mấy việc sau: giá thành rẻ, open soure, share code, cộng đồng support free hùng hậu, chất lượng k đến nỗi tồi (đó là khi mình dùng mạch china chưa dùng được mạch thật nhưng tuổi thọ e ấy tới lúc hiện tại mình dùng cho CNC thì cũng đã tầm 3 năm sau khi trải qua rất nhiều demo khác). Tuy vậy cũng khó tránh khỏi nhiều nhược điểm trọng yếu mà nhiều bạn muốn theo cũng khó mà theo hoặc tin tưởng (dễ nhiễu trong môi trường công nghiệp, tốc độ phát xung thấp, ram dễ tràn bộ nhớ, chạy máy mini chưa có máy lớn... và nhiều vấn đề khác nữa).

Mình chỉ là dân DIY solo nên cũng k thiên về mạch nào cả, chỉ theo quan điểm mình nhận thấy cái con arduino dễ phát triển thành mạch riêng mà k mất phí bản quyền và cũng như rất gần với CNC, khổ nỗi là nó còn khá nhiều lỗi cho việc DIY vì tính open soure khá cao nên hầu như phải làm lại tất cả!

Mục đích duy nhất của mình chỉ có một, đó là có một hệ mạch và 1 controller riêng cho người việt mà k phải lệ thuộc quá nhiều vào các nước bạn! Từng bước một, phát triển controller và thuật toán, chế tạo lại toàn bộ mạch, kiểm nghiệm thực tế, đóng gói toàn bộ made in vietnam! Không nhất thiết là arduino vì có nhiều bác cao thủ trên đây cũng chuyên điện tử và nhiều hệ vi xử lý công nghiệp. E chỉ xin phát pháo để tạo xu hướng thuần việt (không phải việt hóa nhé) . E cũng xin nhắc lại phương châm của e, bác nào buồn e chịu, một khi đã gọi là chế tạo thì là chế tạo chứ k mãi gán 2 từ lắp ráp đc, vì ai cũng vậy, nước nào cũng vậy, sản phẩm hay đến mấy cũng có phần của nhiều nước k chỉ riêng 1 mình sản xuất 100%. Phải nói đến là tỉ lệ nội địa hóa là bao nhiêu phần trăm, còn lại nhập khẩu bao nhiêu phần trăm, duy chỉ có thuật toán và giải thuật là độc quyền, có thể sao chép đi nữa thì cũng k bao giờ được 100% giống nhau!

----------

khoa.address, kzam, solero

----------


## JERRY CNC

E rất thích ý kiến của bác Nam CNC, chặng đường còn dài, chính vì vậy rất mong các a e cùng nhau góp sức như mấy hôm nay để đạt được kết quả trong tương lai!  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

cho hỏi chủ thớt , chủ thớt đang làm kinh doanh sản xuất hay là yêu công nghệ và đây là dự án ấp ủ ?

Nhận định của bạn có đứng về phía người sản xuất kinh doanh không ? một khi cái gì đó nó chứng tỏ được hiệu quả vượt trội thì tự khắc người ta sẽ theo , còn nếu tụi em thấy những cái cũ vẫn hiệu quả thì tụi em sẵn sàng mua 1 lần 10 cái máy cũ ngon để dành đó xài dần .

Ví dụ như Win XP nó hiệu quả đến mức mà win 7 hay win 10 phải ế , đến nỗi microsoft phải giết luôn thằng XP bằng cách đưa nó khỏi danh mục của web và không bao giờ nâng cấp hỗ trợ nữa , tại sao người ta phải mua cái mới khi cái mới chưa chứng minh hiệu quả hơn và người ta chả có nhu cầu gì cao hơn.

Em thì tin là chủ thớt cứ cố gắng phát triển thật tốt thật hàn hảo và chứng minh nó hiệu quả hơn những phần controller hobby là người ta đùng đùng chạy theo liền , chả ai dìm hàng hay gì gì đâu , tụi em đứng về phía hiệu quả kinh tế hơn .


Rất nhiều anh em hằng ngày đọc bài nhưng không phải ai cũng biết chuyên môn và góp ý đúng kỹ thuật , em chỉ biết nhìn kết quả cuối cùng và nhận xét chứ đóng góp cùng phát triển thì em chịu.

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> cho hỏi chủ thớt , chủ thớt đang làm kinh doanh sản xuất hay là yêu công nghệ và đây là dự án ấp ủ ?
> 
> Nhận định của bạn có đứng về phía người sản xuất kinh doanh không ? một khi cái gì đó nó chứng tỏ được hiệu quả vượt trội thì tự khắc người ta sẽ theo , còn nếu tụi em thấy những cái cũ vẫn hiệu quả thì tụi em sẵn sàng mua 1 lần 10 cái máy cũ ngon để dành đó xài dần .
> 
> Ví dụ như Win XP nó hiệu quả đến mức mà win 7 hay win 10 phải ế , đến nỗi microsoft phải giết luôn thằng XP bằng cách đưa nó khỏi danh mục của web và không bao giờ nâng cấp hỗ trợ nữa , tại sao người ta phải mua cái mới khi cái mới chưa chứng minh hiệu quả hơn và người ta chả có nhu cầu gì cao hơn.
> 
> Em thì tin là chủ thớt cứ cố gắng phát triển thật tốt thật hàn hảo và chứng minh nó hiệu quả hơn những phần controller hobby là người ta đùng đùng chạy theo liền , chả ai dìm hàng hay gì gì đâu , tụi em đứng về phía hiệu quả kinh tế hơn .
> 
> 
> Rất nhiều anh em hằng ngày đọc bài nhưng không phải ai cũng biết chuyên môn và góp ý đúng kỹ thuật , em chỉ biết nhìn kết quả cuối cùng và nhận xét chứ đóng góp cùng phát triển thì em chịu.


E cũng vậy thôi, phải dựa vào cái thực tế mà bàn, kết quả sản phẩm ngày nào còn chưa đã mắt là ngày đó chưa đat, e rất hiểu điều này, hehe. Bác góp ý là e mừng rồi chứ đâu phải xoắn nhau làm giề.  :Big Grin:  Cảm ơn bác rất nhiều ạ!

----------


## nhatson

> Mình tạo nên topic này để mong rằng a e DIY hợp sức nhau để tạo ra một hệ mạch chuẩn cho cộng đồng CNC Việt Nam mình, chứ k có ý để so sánh gì cả. 
> Cho phép mình xin nói thẳng: nếu như hiện tại công nghệ CNC tại Việt Nam, nói riêng mảng DIY thôi, k nói đến các máy công nghiệp thì nó có hệ điều hành riêng và hệ điều khiển chuyên biệt, còn lại hầu hết dân DIY chủ yếu sử dụng mach3 hoặc V5, cao lắm thì V8, các hệ mạch này dựa trên nền chủ yếu vào cổng LPT và PCI.
> 
> Nhưng hiện tại với xu thế tương lai, các mainboard đời mới dần loại bỏ các hệ cổng này mà thay thế bằng PCI-e hoặc hơn nữa... Mình không phủ nhận sức mạnh và niềm tin của rất nhiều người vào các hệ mạch CNC trước nay các bạn đã và đang dùng. Nhưng có phải mỗi lần các bạn DIY một con máy thì các bạn phải tìm cho mình 1 cái main cũ thật ưng ý hoặc một khối nguồn tương đối ổn đi kèm cho việc nuôi các em nó?
> 
> Chuyển sang Arduino và grbl? Lý do tại sao cộng đồng DIY thế giới chú ý nhiệt tình và phát triển rộng khắp như vũ bão? Riêng theo quan điểm của mình nhận thấy có mấy việc sau: giá thành rẻ, open soure, share code, cộng đồng support free hùng hậu, chất lượng k đến nỗi tồi (đó là khi mình dùng mạch china chưa dùng được mạch thật nhưng tuổi thọ e ấy tới lúc hiện tại mình dùng cho CNC thì cũng đã tầm 3 năm sau khi trải qua rất nhiều demo khác). Tuy vậy cũng khó tránh khỏi nhiều nhược điểm trọng yếu mà nhiều bạn muốn theo cũng khó mà theo hoặc tin tưởng (dễ nhiễu trong môi trường công nghiệp, tốc độ phát xung thấp, ram dễ tràn bộ nhớ, chạy máy mini chưa có máy lớn... và nhiều vấn đề khác nữa).
> 
> Mình chỉ là dân DIY solo nên cũng k thiên về mạch nào cả, chỉ theo quan điểm mình nhận thấy cái con arduino dễ phát triển thành mạch riêng mà k mất phí bản quyền và cũng như rất gần với CNC, khổ nỗi là nó còn khá nhiều lỗi cho việc DIY vì tính open soure khá cao nên hầu như phải làm lại tất cả!
> 
> Mục đích duy nhất của mình chỉ có một, đó là có một hệ mạch và 1 controller riêng cho người việt mà k phải lệ thuộc quá nhiều vào các nước bạn! Từng bước một, phát triển controller và thuật toán, chế tạo lại toàn bộ mạch, kiểm nghiệm thực tế, đóng gói toàn bộ made in vietnam! Không nhất thiết là arduino vì có nhiều bác cao thủ trên đây cũng chuyên điện tử và nhiều hệ vi xử lý công nghiệp. E chỉ xin phát pháo để tạo xu hướng thuần việt (không phải việt hóa nhé) . E cũng xin nhắc lại phương châm của e, bác nào buồn e chịu, một khi đã gọi là chế tạo thì là chế tạo chứ k mãi gán 2 từ lắp ráp đc, vì ai cũng vậy, nước nào cũng vậy, sản phẩm hay đến mấy cũng có phần của nhiều nước k chỉ riêng 1 mình sản xuất 100%. Phải nói đến là tỉ lệ nội địa hóa là bao nhiêu phần trăm, còn lại nhập khẩu bao nhiêu phần trăm, duy chỉ có thuật toán và giải thuật là độc quyền, có thể sao chép đi nữa thì cũng k bao giờ được 100% giống nhau!


nếu mở thì gbrl em thấy ko đua được với linuxcnc

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> nếu mở thì gbrl em thấy ko đua được với linuxcnc


Mục tiêu e chỉ muốn có cái mạch và controller với thuật toán thuần việt thôi ạ, chứ vấn đề đua thì e chịu thua ạ, hehe, cần có 1 team chà bá lửa như họ mới cầu mong được vại!  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

> Mình tạo nên topic này để mong rằng a e DIY hợp sức nhau để tạo ra một hệ mạch chuẩn cho cộng đồng CNC Việt Nam mình, chứ k có ý để so sánh gì cả. 
> Cho phép mình xin nói thẳng: nếu như hiện tại công nghệ CNC tại Việt Nam, nói riêng mảng DIY thôi, k nói đến các máy công nghiệp thì nó có hệ điều hành riêng và hệ điều khiển chuyên biệt, còn lại hầu hết dân DIY chủ yếu sử dụng mach3 hoặc V5, cao lắm thì V8, các hệ mạch này dựa trên nền chủ yếu vào cổng LPT và PCI.
> 
> Nhưng hiện tại với xu thế tương lai, các mainboard đời mới dần loại bỏ các hệ cổng này mà thay thế bằng PCI-e hoặc hơn nữa... Mình không phủ nhận sức mạnh và niềm tin của rất nhiều người vào các hệ mạch CNC trước nay các bạn đã và đang dùng. Nhưng có phải mỗi lần các bạn DIY một con máy thì các bạn phải tìm cho mình 1 cái main cũ thật ưng ý hoặc một khối nguồn tương đối ổn đi kèm cho việc nuôi các em nó?
> 
> Chuyển sang Arduino và grbl? Lý do tại sao cộng đồng DIY thế giới chú ý nhiệt tình và phát triển rộng khắp như vũ bão? Riêng theo quan điểm của mình nhận thấy có mấy việc sau: giá thành rẻ, open soure, share code, cộng đồng support free hùng hậu, chất lượng k đến nỗi tồi (đó là khi mình dùng mạch china chưa dùng được mạch thật nhưng tuổi thọ e ấy tới lúc hiện tại mình dùng cho CNC thì cũng đã tầm 3 năm sau khi trải qua rất nhiều demo khác). Tuy vậy cũng khó tránh khỏi nhiều nhược điểm trọng yếu mà nhiều bạn muốn theo cũng khó mà theo hoặc tin tưởng (dễ nhiễu trong môi trường công nghiệp, tốc độ phát xung thấp, ram dễ tràn bộ nhớ, chạy máy mini chưa có máy lớn... và nhiều vấn đề khác nữa).
> 
> Mình chỉ là dân DIY solo nên cũng k thiên về mạch nào cả, chỉ theo quan điểm mình nhận thấy cái con arduino dễ phát triển thành mạch riêng mà k mất phí bản quyền và cũng như rất gần với CNC, khổ nỗi là nó còn khá nhiều lỗi cho việc DIY vì tính open soure khá cao nên hầu như phải làm lại tất cả!
> 
> Mục đích duy nhất của mình chỉ có một, đó là có một hệ mạch và 1 controller riêng cho người việt mà k phải lệ thuộc quá nhiều vào các nước bạn! Từng bước một, phát triển controller và thuật toán, chế tạo lại toàn bộ mạch, kiểm nghiệm thực tế, đóng gói toàn bộ made in vietnam! Không nhất thiết là arduino vì có nhiều bác cao thủ trên đây cũng chuyên điện tử và nhiều hệ vi xử lý công nghiệp. E chỉ xin phát pháo để tạo xu hướng thuần việt (không phải việt hóa nhé) . E cũng xin nhắc lại phương châm của e, bác nào buồn e chịu, một khi đã gọi là chế tạo thì là chế tạo chứ k mãi gán 2 từ lắp ráp đc, vì ai cũng vậy, nước nào cũng vậy, sản phẩm hay đến mấy cũng có phần của nhiều nước k chỉ riêng 1 mình sản xuất 100%. Phải nói đến là tỉ lệ nội địa hóa là bao nhiêu phần trăm, còn lại nhập khẩu bao nhiêu phần trăm, duy chỉ có thuật toán và giải thuật là độc quyền, có thể sao chép đi nữa thì cũng k bao giờ được 100% giống nhau!


Hehe, rất cảm ơn bác chủ đã nhiệt tình. cái này là góp ý để bác chủ có thêm ý tưởng
- Báo trước ý tưởng của bác chủ là tốt, nhưng e là chặng đường còn dài lắm lắm luôn... Sản phẩm của bác chủ còn thiếu nhiều tính năng quan trọng của Mach3/LinuxCNC như hỗ trợ đầy đủ G-Code, hệ thống input output control, trajectory projection, motion planning (mặc dù GRBL có tích hợp sẵn 18 steps look ahead), hệ thống macro, khả năng mở rộng, sự an toàn... chưa kể những tính năng khác như backlack compensation, s-curve, closed loop control,.... Cái quan trọng nhất là trong phần mềm cần có thời gian chín & nhân sự để test. Do đó bác chủ sẽ phải kiên nhẫn
- Controller cho máy laser đắt lòi mắt luôn mà sao bác chủ ko làm? Trong khi đó controller cho Mach3 đầy, ngon bổ rẻ, bác chủ khó cạnh tranh. Trước mắt bác chủ đừng tập trung vào máy phay cnc vì khó nhằng lắm, tập trung vào những món dễ dễ như controller cho máy in 3D, laser,... 
- Chúng ta đúng là bị giới hạn bởi LPT & PCI, nhưng bác chủ có bao giờ tự hỏi tại sao chưa?
- Tại sao GRBL vẫn chưa phổ biến cho máy phay CNC công nghiệp? Lợi thế của GRBL là gì & nhược điểm là gì? 

Có thể bác chủ thấy lợi thế của GRBL là giá hardware rẻ, software opensource, cộng đồng support nhiều. Và có lẽ bác quên ko nói là kết nối qua USB dễ dàng, trong khi đó Mach3 phải xài Win32, cổng LPT đang đi vào con đường tuyệt chủng. Thế tại sao bà con CNC trên thế giới ko nhảy hết sang GRBL?
- Mach3 ở VN đa số xài chùa, nên vụ software tạm miễn bàn
- Hardware Mach3 rẻ, BoB Mach3 LPT chỉ có 150K, NC Studio cũng siêu rẻ.
- Cộng đồng support cho phay CNC với Mach3 đông
- BoB Mach3 qua USB cũng có đầy luôn, giá rẻ (Robot3T bán 500k/bộ). Sử dụng Bob Mach3 USB ko cần Win32. Thế thì cũng tiện lợi như GRBL rồi phải ko? Thế tại sao ko ai xài mà cứ bám theo LPT & PCI chi vậy? 
Cái chính là độ ổn định của kết nối USB. Bác tưởng tượng phay bức tranh 3D 18 tiếng đồng hồ, phút cuối đứt kết nối USB => cắn lưỡi...
Trên diễn đàn anh em có BoB USB nhiều lắm, nhưng đa số sau một thời gian đều quay lại với LPT/PCI. Ngay cả Robot3T cũng phải khuyến cáo người mua về BoB USB.
Thế thì đương nhiên là có các giải pháp khác: Ethernet, WiFi, Bluetooth. Và đương nhiên bác chủ có thể tham khảo Smoothies, cũng từ GRBL mà ra.
Thế thì bác chủ nghiên cứu thêm xem sao? Mình thấy LinuxCNC cũng là 1 sản phẩm rất tiềm năng & high performance hơn GRBL




> Mục tiêu e chỉ muốn có cái mạch và controller với thuật toán thuần việt thôi ạ, chứ vấn đề đua thì e chịu thua ạ, hehe, cần có 1 team chà bá lửa như họ mới cầu mong được vại!


Cái vụ thuần Việt này thì tùy mỗi cá nhân nhưng theo mình thì ko nên.
Mình biết vài ông bạn & đám sinh viên của mấy ổng đua đòi chế sản phẩm CNC Controller thuần Việt, nhưng câu hỏi "phát minh lại bánh xe" để làm gì? Để thỏa mãn cái gì? tinh thần dân tộc? Tại sao ko có tinh thần hòa nhập với thế giới?
Tại sao chúng ta ko dùng chất xám để giải quyết những chuyện khác cần thiết hơn?

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, Nam CNC, tonyhoang2015

----------


## JERRY CNC

Thanks bác Gamo rất nhiều ạ, ý kiến rất hay ạ, về vấn đề kết nối và về grbl thì từng bước định hướng của em như sau:

+ Về Arduino, các chân và cổng kết nối còn tương đối lỏng lẻo, vấn đề cấp xung cũng như bộ nhớ ram và cái não vi xử lý của nó hoạt động chưa hoàn toàn ổn cho môi trường công nghiệp,  cũng như tốc độ đường truyền thì k thể nào bằng các dạng cổng truyền song song. Chắc có lẽ đây cũng là lý do chính để các bạn chưa an tâm để dùng nó nghiên cứu và phát triển lâu dài. Về vấn đề này mình k dám nói xa, nhưng hiện tại mình đang tìm người cho việc giải quyết vấn đề này, vì mình thấy trên thế giới đã có một số team manh nha chuyển đổi hệ thống arduino (chuyển đổi mô hình sơ đồ mạch thiết kế) từ hệ mạch như vậy sang dạng card dùng pci-e nên điều này hoàn toàn khả thi để khắc phục cho vấn đề kết nối. Vì sao hiện tại mình dùng arduino? mặc dù nó còn nhiều nhược điểm, lý do chính là nó dễ dàng cho lập trình cũng như phát triển các module hỗ trợ cũng như lợi thế về giá thành khi ngâm cứu, tuy vi xử lý và cấu trúc chưa đc chuẩn nhưng nó đc một lợi thể để ta nghiên cứu là đóng lại thành 1 bộ tương tự 1 mainboard máy vi tính thu nhỏ nên gần như các chức năng cơ bản để xử lý công việc về tổng thể thì em ấy gần như đầy đủ, chắc có lẻ vì điều này mà tính mở rộng của arduino cao cho nhiều lĩnh vực, vấn đề này thì thực tế chúng ta đã biết. Vấn đề cốt lõi về lâu về dài của mình cũng như bác Gamo đã góp ý, đó là thật sự cần kiên nhẫn và tìm hiểu những nhược điểm về các hệ vi xử lý khi sử dụng trong công nghiệp để chọn lọc ra được 1 cấu trúc mạch phù hợp, về lâu về dài thì k nhất thiết là dùng arduino, nhưng từ nó, chúng ta có thể thiết kế lại cấu trúc một cách dễ dàng theo các loại vi xử lý mà mình mong muốn dựa trên cấu trúc chính ban đầu nhằm khắc phục tới nhược điểm trên, một điều nhỏ nữa tuy là thứ yếu đối với các cao thủ đó là cấu trúc mạch nạp cho sơ đồ mạch này sử dụng cáp usb và cấu trúc code khá là dễ dùng (các bác cao thủ thì không cần thiết tới những món như thế này), tuy nhiên vấn đề nhỏ này sẽ hỗ trợ rất nhiều cho việc phát triển thuật toán cũng như support của nhiều bạn DIY trên cả nước. Có thể ta lập trình giỏi, suy nghĩ được thuật toán hay, kỹ thuật chuyên ngành tốt, nhưng núi này cao có núi khác cao hơn, chưa chắc là các bác DIY khác k có thuật toán tốt hơn mình,... vì vậy có được cái cáp kết nối usb để lập trình thì nó đỡ nhọc công cho ta rất nhiều cũng như dễ dàng cho các bác nào tham gia support.

+ Về grbl, còn khá nhiều vấn đề phải bàn, chưa hỗ trợ tất cả các gcode, thuật toán duy chuyển chưa hoàn hảo,...linh tinh nhiều thứ nữa... Vì sao e không dùng EMC2 linux CNC? Có 2 lý do chính, e thì không dùng chuyên Linux mà cụ thể là một số bản điều hành khá đầy đủ giao diện như Ubuntu,... việc sử dụng ubuntu để lập trình thì k phải cái món khoái khẩu của e, hi. Tiếp đến, vì sao thuật toán khá mạnh của EMC2 nhưng trên thị trường cũng ít thấy phổ thông như mach3 và v5 cũng một phần do cái nền hệ điều hành linux, nếu như chạy trên window thì phải tạo 1 cái máy ảo, còn k thì phải có 1 máy tính cài đầy đủ linux, chắc có lẽ vấn đề chính nhiều người còn e ngại là đây. Rất khó dùng cho amateur. Để khắc phục các nhược điểm của Grbl thì như các bài trước e đã post, nhân của nó hỗ trợ CNC nhưng nhiều loại mã gcode chưa hỗ trợ hết, thuật toán di chuyển cũng chưa hoàn toàn ổn, vì vậy e viết cái controller để hỗ trợ khắc phục những việc này (lọc gcode k tương thích trước khi send qua grbl trên arduino, thuật toán di chuyển gia tốc timer để đảm bảo giảm thiểu tối đa nhất có thể nhất những đoạn cua, góc,...) trước mắt e chỉ làm đc như vậy, chưa thật sự tối ưu, nhưng về lâu về dài những vấn đề này sẽ khắc phục dần.

+ Vì sao e lại chọn lại việc làm cái bánh xe mà k phải là làm cái khác hoặc đầu tư cái khác đỡ phải xoắn não?

Xin mạn phép man sang chuyện chính trị tí xíu, chưa nói tới cái tin thần dân tộc gì đâu ạ, dân tộc cách mấy mà cái bụng chưa no, tiền chưa có khó mà dành cái não để xoắn vào những chuyện lớn cho bản thân huống gì cho đất nước. Xu hướng của thế giới là hội nhập, nhiều bạn rất thích việc này vì sẽ có lợi rất nhiều cho công nghệ và linh kiện cho chúng ta (dỡ thuế dần vào năm 2018 giữa các nước trong khu vực và dần đưa thuế về 0%, giá thành rẻ, giao thương buôn bán thuận lợi,...) Nhưng bên cạnh những cái lợi trước mắt là vậy thì kèm theo hệ lụy khá là nhiều chuyện cần phải bàn. Một khi dỡ thuế, tự do buôn bán di chuyển trong cộng đồng ASEAN, công nghệ sẽ được du nhập và chuyển đổi cơ cấu nhân lực trong nhiều ngành nghề sẽ xảy ra như vũ bão, vấn đề bản quyền cũng sẽ được đặt lên hàng đầu. Lúc này không chỉ riêng dân lao động việt chúng ta phải đứng trước nguy cơ mất việc vì trình độ thua kém các nước bạn, lúc này lợi thế về giá nhân công không còn nữa, thứ đến là các bác hay bảo, ta là dân DIY mà lo gì, cái gì cũng có thể chế tạo, điều này đúng thật e k dám bàn cãi, nhưng cho dù cao nhân đến mấy, dù giỏi đến mấy mà các bác dùng hàng fake hoặc cờ rắc thì sẽ chẳng hợp tác với ai ngoài cái ao làng của ta ạ, nhiều bác lại hỏi, ta không làm cho nước ngoài, ta chế tạo ta dùng, ta đâu cung cấp cho ai thì việc gì lại ảnh hướng đến ta? Có đấy các bác ạ, xưa có câu, lưới trời lồng lồng, tuy thưa khó thoát, các bác có thể chế tạo không ai cấm, nhưng việc các bác đang sử dụng sản phẩm trí tuệ của người khác để chế tạo và kiếm cơm từ nó thì đó lại là vấn đề khác; lại có người từng xoắn ta làm mình ta thì ai biết? ai bắt bớ bản quyền? đúng là ta làm mình ta thì ai biết, nhưng nếu làm mình ta thì chỉ có nước ủ trong nhà giấu chứ để kiếm cơm hằng ngày thì rồi ai cũng sẽ biết, ai bắt bớ bản quyền? có đấy, các bác khoan hãy trách vì sao nước ta dường như chưa hỗ trợ được gì nhiều cho dân DIY mà hay đòi hỏi bản quyền? k phải duy chỉ ở nước ta mà tất cả các nước khác đều phải như vậy, anh đã là thành phần trong cái xã hội nơi ấy thì anh phải chấp hành luật nơi ấy, dù có k hợp ý ta, dù nhiều bất cập như thế nào a phải chấp hành. Đã có nhiều đau thương cho dân công nghệ nước nhà điển hình vài vụ như: haivl, vinaxuki và gần đây nhất là 2 bác chủ bãi hàng nhật to đùng mà chắc có lẽ trên đây ai cũng biết đến ạ... riêng chính bản thân e cũng đã từng nếm mùi cho vấn đề này, nói ra k phải để khoe khoan hay gì, e đã từng code một trình duyệt web có đầy đủ tính năng kể cả download full mọi thứ, video, tài liệu, nhạc... (trình duyệt này thì bác CKD và bác cnclaivung cũng đã từng tận mục sở thị qua)  lúc ấy cái Cốc Cốc ngày nay chỉ mới đang trong giai đoạn trứng nước, ban đầu e cũng nghĩ là viết cho mình em sử dụng, nhưng sau này khi share cho nhiều bạn vì tính năng download này thì bắt đầu phát sinh chuyện bản quyền, sao ai lại biết e viết phần mềm như vậy mà đi kiện bản quyền? có đấy, các trang tài liệu, các trang nhạc bản quyền,... may là e chưa kiếm được xu nào từ cái trình duyệt ấy chứ nếu e đã từng kiếm xẻng từ nó thì chắc hôm nay e cũng k có cơ hội ngồi đây ung dung lướt phím với các bác ạ. Thế mới có câu thương trường như chiến trường, ta kiếm cơm cho ta, miếng cơm ta ngon nhưng chưa chắc ta k ảnh hưởng tới người khác, miễn đụng chạm lợi ích với nhau thôi thì sẽ phát sinh vấn đề bản quyền ở đây, sẽ chẳng có cục bản quyền nào biết mà soi mói ta mà chính là các đối thủ cạnh tranh mặc dù ta chưa biết mặt mũi họ ngày nào.

Chốt lại vấn đề, e k rảnh thời gian để xoắn não vào một mớ bồng bông vô định hình, nhưng vì xu thế bắt buộc, ai cũng phải kiếm cơm, nhưng đến một ngày cái nồi cơm trong tay ta nó lại xoắn ta thì k còn cách nào khác để chế tạo cái của riêng ta. E thì chỉ muốn khởi xướng cái xu hướng tự thân vận động để hòng sốt sót trước cơn bão hội nhập và bản quyền sắp tới thôi, chẳng ai muốn làm lại tất cả trong khi cả thế giới đã có, giống việc tại sao hội nhập rồi mà Vingroup lại đầu tư Vinfast cho sản xuất ô tô? Chẳng ai điên để đầu tư cho 1 việc gì đó mà k thấy được cái lợi trong đó. Vì độ thông não e chưa đạt nên e mới bung lên đây để cả nhà các cao nhân nếu thấy hợp tình hợp lý thì giúp e thông não những vấn đề còn vướng mắc, nền tảng arduino và grbl chỉ là 1 bước đệm để phát triển những cái tốt hơn và bản quyền của Việt Nam thôi. Còn chuyện bản quyền có ảnh hưởng tới cuộc sống ta hay là không thì mỗi người sẽ có một chiêm nghiệm khác nhau, nhưng chắc cũng không xa để kiểm nghiệm điều này vào năm 2018 sắp tới, khi mọi thứ bắt đầu manh nha! 

Em xin chỉ có vài ý kiến như vậy, bác nào thấy hợp lý mà có hảo tâm giúp e xoắn tay vào việc này thì e xin cảm ơn rất nhiều ạ, còn bác nào thấy e ngông hoặc khoe khoan hay gì gì gì đó thì e cũng xin chịu, cứ gạch đá thoải mái ạ, e đành chịu. Hi!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## lekimhung

Em chỉ lưu ý bác chủ 1 điều là grbl không có chế độ CV giống như mach3, cho dù bạn có dùng con mcu khủng cở nào thì cũng không khai thác được, vấn đề là do thuật toán của nó.

Từ chuyện trên kéo theo hệ quả là thời gian để gia công xong 1 sản phẩm sẻ lâu, làm gia tăng chi phí cơ hội, khấu hao máy móc, tiêu tốn điện. 

Do đó cuối cùng thì hiệu quả gần như thua xa mach3. Có thể nói grbl không rẻ như bác chủ nói mà thược tế lại tốn kém hơn mấy loại kia nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

túm lại mục tiêu của jerry cnc là gì khi nó là sender, ko phai4 bộ nội suy g code?

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chủ đã nói rõ rồi , mình thích thì mình làm thôi . Còn chúng ta khi nào thấy hiệu quả thì dùng thôi .

À mà bác sợ cái bản quyền nên mới viết cái này ? sao không viết cái phần thiết kế hay cam chớ cái món này không đắt tụi em mua từ lâu rồi , mach thì mua key và chia sẽ vô tư , hãng chả bình luận gì về cái bản copy xài chung key , còn mach 4 là chặt chẽ hơn , NC cũng tầm 10 tr có gì đắt đâu , mach 4 thì em đã có cũng trọn bộ tầm 14 tr , cao hơn là syntec 50-80 tr cũng trong tầm tay sản xuất tụi em thôi .

Bác làm được món này tương đương tụi em sẽ đồng ý mua tương đương chớ tụi em chả thích xài chùa copy hay ***** đâu. Cái món tụi em sợ là cái phần thiết kế và cam nó chát quá , tụi em áy náy lắm khi phải nhắm mắt làm bừa... artcam rẻ rẻ là 7000USD.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác chủ đã nói rõ rồi , mình thích thì mình làm thôi . Còn chúng ta khi nào thấy hiệu quả thì dùng thôi .
> 
> À mà bác sợ cái bản quyền nên mới viết cái này ? sao không viết cái phần thiết kế hay cam chớ cái món này không đắt tụi em mua từ lâu rồi , mach thì mua key và chia sẽ vô tư , hãng chả bình luận gì về cái bản copy xài chung key , còn mach 4 là chặt chẽ hơn , NC cũng tầm 10 tr có gì đắt đâu , mach 4 thì em đã có cũng trọn bộ tầm 14 tr , cao hơn là syntec 50-80 tr cũng trong tầm tay sản xuất tụi em thôi .
> 
> Bác làm được món này tương đương tụi em sẽ đồng ý mua tương đương chớ tụi em chả thích xài chùa copy hay ***** đâu. Cái món tụi em sợ là cái phần thiết kế và cam nó chát quá , tụi em áy náy lắm khi phải nhắm mắt làm bừa... artcam rẻ rẻ là 7000USD.


câp nhật lại giá artcam đi nha, giá này là lúc su xipo 10 cây dàng nha

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê vậy mắc hay rẻ đây chú Nhat son , để tháng 10 triển lãm gặp hỏi cập nhật giá .

----------


## nhatson

> ghê vậy mắc hay rẻ đây chú Nhat son , để tháng 10 triển lãm gặp hỏi cập nhật giá .


rẻ hơn mà.. mắc hơn, nói chung là rất tạo dk để mình mua bản quyền, ko có dự án sinh lời thì cứ dùng trail, còn có dự án thì công tiền bquyền vô rồi mua 1 tháng thôi hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Thanks bác Gamo rất nhiều ạ, ý kiến rất hay ạ, về vấn đề kết nối và về grbl thì từng bước định hướng của em như sau:
> 
> + Về Arduino, các chân và cổng kết nối còn tương đối lỏng lẻo, vấn đề cấp xung cũng như bộ nhớ ram và cái não vi xử lý của nó hoạt động chưa hoàn toàn ổn cho môi trường công nghiệp,  cũng như tốc độ đường truyền thì k thể nào bằng các dạng cổng truyền song song. Chắc có lẽ đây cũng là lý do chính để các bạn chưa an tâm để dùng nó nghiên cứu và phát triển lâu dài. Về vấn đề này mình k dám nói xa, nhưng hiện tại mình đang tìm người cho việc giải quyết vấn đề này, vì mình thấy trên thế giới đã có một số team manh nha chuyển đổi hệ thống arduino (chuyển đổi mô hình sơ đồ mạch thiết kế) từ hệ mạch như vậy sang dạng card dùng pci-e nên điều này hoàn toàn khả thi để khắc phục cho vấn đề kết nối. Vì sao hiện tại mình dùng arduino? mặc dù nó còn nhiều nhược điểm, lý do chính là nó dễ dàng cho lập trình cũng như phát triển các module hỗ trợ cũng như lợi thế về giá thành khi ngâm cứu, tuy vi xử lý và cấu trúc chưa đc chuẩn nhưng nó đc một lợi thể để ta nghiên cứu là đóng lại thành 1 bộ tương tự 1 mainboard máy vi tính thu nhỏ nên gần như các chức năng cơ bản để xử lý công việc về tổng thể thì em ấy gần như đầy đủ, chắc có lẻ vì điều này mà tính mở rộng của arduino cao cho nhiều lĩnh vực, vấn đề này thì thực tế chúng ta đã biết. Vấn đề cốt lõi về lâu về dài của mình cũng như bác Gamo đã góp ý, đó là thật sự cần kiên nhẫn và tìm hiểu những nhược điểm về các hệ vi xử lý khi sử dụng trong công nghiệp để chọn lọc ra được 1 cấu trúc mạch phù hợp, về lâu về dài thì k nhất thiết là dùng arduino, nhưng từ nó, chúng ta có thể thiết kế lại cấu trúc một cách dễ dàng theo các loại vi xử lý mà mình mong muốn dựa trên cấu trúc chính ban đầu nhằm khắc phục tới nhược điểm trên, một điều nhỏ nữa tuy là thứ yếu đối với các cao thủ đó là cấu trúc mạch nạp cho sơ đồ mạch này sử dụng cáp usb và cấu trúc code khá là dễ dùng (các bác cao thủ thì không cần thiết tới những món như thế này), tuy nhiên vấn đề nhỏ này sẽ hỗ trợ rất nhiều cho việc phát triển thuật toán cũng như support của nhiều bạn DIY trên cả nước. Có thể ta lập trình giỏi, suy nghĩ được thuật toán hay, kỹ thuật chuyên ngành tốt, nhưng núi này cao có núi khác cao hơn, chưa chắc là các bác DIY khác k có thuật toán tốt hơn mình,... vì vậy có được cái cáp kết nối usb để lập trình thì nó đỡ nhọc công cho ta rất nhiều cũng như dễ dàng cho các bác nào tham gia support.
> 
> + Về grbl, còn khá nhiều vấn đề phải bàn, chưa hỗ trợ tất cả các gcode, thuật toán duy chuyển chưa hoàn hảo,...linh tinh nhiều thứ nữa... Vì sao e không dùng EMC2 linux CNC? Có 2 lý do chính, e thì không dùng chuyên Linux mà cụ thể là một số bản điều hành khá đầy đủ giao diện như Ubuntu,... việc sử dụng ubuntu để lập trình thì k phải cái món khoái khẩu của e, hi. Tiếp đến, vì sao thuật toán khá mạnh của EMC2 nhưng trên thị trường cũng ít thấy phổ thông như mach3 và v5 cũng một phần do cái nền hệ điều hành linux, nếu như chạy trên window thì phải tạo 1 cái máy ảo, còn k thì phải có 1 máy tính cài đầy đủ linux, chắc có lẽ vấn đề chính nhiều người còn e ngại là đây. Rất khó dùng cho amateur. Để khắc phục các nhược điểm của Grbl thì như các bài trước e đã post, nhân của nó hỗ trợ CNC nhưng nhiều loại mã gcode chưa hỗ trợ hết, thuật toán di chuyển cũng chưa hoàn toàn ổn, vì vậy e viết cái controller để hỗ trợ khắc phục những việc này (lọc gcode k tương thích trước khi send qua grbl trên arduino, thuật toán di chuyển gia tốc timer để đảm bảo giảm thiểu tối đa nhất có thể nhất những đoạn cua, góc,...) trước mắt e chỉ làm đc như vậy, chưa thật sự tối ưu, nhưng về lâu về dài những vấn đề này sẽ khắc phục dần.
> 
> + Vì sao e lại chọn lại việc làm cái bánh xe mà k phải là làm cái khác hoặc đầu tư cái khác đỡ phải xoắn não?
> 
> Xin mạn phép man sang chuyện chính trị tí xíu, chưa nói tới cái tin thần dân tộc gì đâu ạ, dân tộc cách mấy mà cái bụng chưa no, tiền chưa có khó mà dành cái não để xoắn vào những chuyện lớn cho bản thân huống gì cho đất nước. Xu hướng của thế giới là hội nhập, nhiều bạn rất thích việc này vì sẽ có lợi rất nhiều cho công nghệ và linh kiện cho chúng ta (dỡ thuế dần vào năm 2018 giữa các nước trong khu vực và dần đưa thuế về 0%, giá thành rẻ, giao thương buôn bán thuận lợi,...) Nhưng bên cạnh những cái lợi trước mắt là vậy thì kèm theo hệ lụy khá là nhiều chuyện cần phải bàn. Một khi dỡ thuế, tự do buôn bán di chuyển trong cộng đồng ASEAN, công nghệ sẽ được du nhập và chuyển đổi cơ cấu nhân lực trong nhiều ngành nghề sẽ xảy ra như vũ bão, vấn đề bản quyền cũng sẽ được đặt lên hàng đầu. Lúc này không chỉ riêng dân lao động việt chúng ta phải đứng trước nguy cơ mất việc vì trình độ thua kém các nước bạn, lúc này lợi thế về giá nhân công không còn nữa, thứ đến là các bác hay bảo, ta là dân DIY mà lo gì, cái gì cũng có thể chế tạo, điều này đúng thật e k dám bàn cãi, nhưng cho dù cao nhân đến mấy, dù giỏi đến mấy mà các bác dùng hàng fake hoặc cờ rắc thì sẽ chẳng hợp tác với ai ngoài cái ao làng của ta ạ, nhiều bác lại hỏi, ta không làm cho nước ngoài, ta chế tạo ta dùng, ta đâu cung cấp cho ai thì việc gì lại ảnh hướng đến ta? Có đấy các bác ạ, xưa có câu, lưới trời lồng lồng, tuy thưa khó thoát, các bác có thể chế tạo không ai cấm, nhưng việc các bác đang sử dụng sản phẩm trí tuệ của người khác để chế tạo và kiếm cơm từ nó thì đó lại là vấn đề khác; lại có người từng xoắn ta làm mình ta thì ai biết? ai bắt bớ bản quyền? đúng là ta làm mình ta thì ai biết, nhưng nếu làm mình ta thì chỉ có nước ủ trong nhà giấu chứ để kiếm cơm hằng ngày thì rồi ai cũng sẽ biết, ai bắt bớ bản quyền? có đấy, các bác khoan hãy trách vì sao nước ta dường như chưa hỗ trợ được gì nhiều cho dân DIY mà hay đòi hỏi bản quyền? k phải duy chỉ ở nước ta mà tất cả các nước khác đều phải như vậy, anh đã là thành phần trong cái xã hội nơi ấy thì anh phải chấp hành luật nơi ấy, dù có k hợp ý ta, dù nhiều bất cập như thế nào a phải chấp hành. Đã có nhiều đau thương cho dân công nghệ nước nhà điển hình vài vụ như: haivl, vinaxuki và gần đây nhất là 2 bác chủ bãi hàng nhật to đùng mà chắc có lẽ trên đây ai cũng biết đến ạ... riêng chính bản thân e cũng đã từng nếm mùi cho vấn đề này, nói ra k phải để khoe khoan hay gì, e đã từng code một trình duyệt web có đầy đủ tính năng kể cả download full mọi thứ, video, tài liệu, nhạc... (trình duyệt này thì bác CKD và bác cnclaivung cũng đã từng tận mục sở thị qua)  lúc ấy cái Cốc Cốc ngày nay chỉ mới đang trong giai đoạn trứng nước, ban đầu e cũng nghĩ là viết cho mình em sử dụng, nhưng sau này khi share cho nhiều bạn vì tính năng download này thì bắt đầu phát sinh chuyện bản quyền, sao ai lại biết e viết phần mềm như vậy mà đi kiện bản quyền? có đấy, các trang tài liệu, các trang nhạc bản quyền,... may là e chưa kiếm được xu nào từ cái trình duyệt ấy chứ nếu e đã từng kiếm xẻng từ nó thì chắc hôm nay e cũng k có cơ hội ngồi đây ung dung lướt phím với các bác ạ. Thế mới có câu thương trường như chiến trường, ta kiếm cơm cho ta, miếng cơm ta ngon nhưng chưa chắc ta k ảnh hưởng tới người khác, miễn đụng chạm lợi ích với nhau thôi thì sẽ phát sinh vấn đề bản quyền ở đây, sẽ chẳng có cục bản quyền nào biết mà soi mói ta mà chính là các đối thủ cạnh tranh mặc dù ta chưa biết mặt mũi họ ngày nào.
> ...


linuxcnc giờ nhúng tá lả roài, ko cứ PC mới chơi được

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## CKD

Li săn thì.. em ngại cad/cam lắm. Chỉ đủ gạo mua cái sheetcam.
Mấy cái khác như autocad thì trước em có bản dành cho giao dục. Mà quá lỗi thời rồi.
Giờ em dồn hết vào solidwork + thuốc cảm. Hôm rồi có ông khách người anh, thấy em múa solid ổng há hốc mồm. Em thì ngượng quá vì ổng nói ổng thích lắm mà không có tiền dùng.
Đội của em được autodesk hứa tài trợ cho li săn. Em có làm hồ sơ nộp xin artcam & power mill & eagle pcb. Mà nữa năm rồi bặt vô âm tín.
Văn bản, sổ sách thì đội em động viên nhau dùng google. Mà dở khó dở cười.. Nhiều lúc load cái file, anh em phải tranh thủ trà đá chờ  :Smile: , chắc do lão cá mập ghét nên hay ăn nhằm cáp.

Giờ vụ ứng dụng thì nếu phát sinh nhu cầu khác lạ thì em định hướng ta làm ta dùng với người hậu thuẫn là cụ anhcos.

----------


## CKD

Trở lại GRBL, nó với arduino thật ra chẵng có huyết thống gì ráo.
GRBL viết với C, và arduino nó có nền tảng là C và biên dịch được C. GRBL được cook lại để có thể mở và biên dịch trên arduino ide em nghĩ cũng là phát triển theo trào lưu. Thật ra việc cook chỉ là cấu trúc lại các file cho phù hợp hơn. Khi config cứng thì cũng phải config pin/port.
Không chơi với arduino thì chơi với avr studio hay codevision v.v... đều được. Miễn là trong ide có biên dịch C 

Em rất thần tượng GRBL vì nhã năng tối ưu trong giải thuật, code.. và còn phải học hỏi từ nó rất nhiều. Mục tiêu là xào nấu nó để phục vụ mục đích khác của e.

CNC thì như nhiều lần ý kiến khác.. Nó cực rộng và nhiều ứng dụng.

Nếu vẫn chơi với GRBL, cái em muốn là phát triển thành hệ độc lập, tự thân vận động như Reprap v.v... Tức có HMI, có khã năng tự đọc dữ liệu. GRBL có ưu điểm hơn mấy firmware 3D là tốc độ.
Cùng quan điểm này là đã có mấy anh tây phát triển, nhưng có lẻ mấy anh đó không open và free sourca nên thấy cộng đồng không quan tâm lắm.
Thường thấy là dùng 2-3 mcu cho các chức năng: dịch gcode 1 con, FT card reader, gcode sender, LCD, button 1 con, tăng IO v.v.. 
1 con, có cả giao tiếp wifi để tiện nhận file. Có anh còn cook là để có thể chạy full 6axis.

Em nghĩ.. nếu mục tiêu là nghiên cứu GRBL để phát triển lên thành hệ controller độc lập. Như các DSP cnc control thì con đường có vẻ hiệu quả hơn. MCU + FPGA gì gì đó.

Còn về điện đóm.. arduino hơi chuối vì nó không sinh ra cho các mục đích ấy. Nên khi nó làm việc không tốt không phải do nó mà là do người sử dụng.

----------


## CKD

Tăng khả năng tương thích cho GRBL










Lưu ý là Arduino chỉ nên dùng mấy phiên bản sử dụng chip UART là atmega16 hoặc FT232. Mấy cái khác chạy nó treo thì đừng hỏi tại sao  :Smile: 

Thằng này... https://cnc4pc.com/db25-motion-contr...no-shield.html nó bán gần 20USD.
Anh em hứng thú không? Mình clone cho, chắc tầm 100K hehe.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Trở lại GRBL, nó với arduino thật ra chẵng có huyết thống gì ráo.
> GRBL viết với C, và arduino nó có nền tảng là C và biên dịch được C. GRBL được cook lại để có thể mở và biên dịch trên arduino ide em nghĩ cũng là phát triển theo trào lưu. Thật ra việc cook chỉ là cấu trúc lại các file cho phù hợp hơn. Khi config cứng thì cũng phải config pin/port.
> Không chơi với arduino thì chơi với avr studio hay codevision v.v... đều được. Miễn là trong ide có biên dịch C 
> 
> Em rất thần tượng GRBL vì nhã năng tối ưu trong giải thuật, code.. và còn phải học hỏi từ nó rất nhiều. Mục tiêu là xào nấu nó để phục vụ mục đích khác của e.
> 
> CNC thì như nhiều lần ý kiến khác.. Nó cực rộng và nhiều ứng dụng.
> 
> Nếu vẫn chơi với GRBL, cái em muốn là phát triển thành hệ độc lập, tự thân vận động như Reprap v.v... Tức có HMI, có khã năng tự đọc dữ liệu. GRBL có ưu điểm hơn mấy firmware 3D là tốc độ.
> ...


Thống nhất với ý kiến của bác. Ý đồ của e khi viết cái controller với grbl là như vậy, k phải e đi làm lại tất cả, mà thực chất là đang code để đưa cái grbl cho nó ra thực tiễn và phần còn lại demo trên con arduino (tạm thời), về sau sẽ phát triển thành 1 card có thể cắm vào máy tính theo chân PCI-e hoặc nếu có bác nào hỗ trợ phát triển ra thành 1 hệ mạch độc lập thì càng tốt. Về phần grbl chưa có thể hoàn hảo để hoạt động 100% các mã lệnh gcode chuyên sâu, hoặc con arduino hoặc nhân grbl k thể nội suy gcode như bác Gamo nói đó là thực tế, chính vì vậy phải khắc phục bằng phần mềm controller để nội suy gcode và tối ưu hóa đường đi của gcode (đọc trước gcode và nội suy nó trên controller, tính toán bằng các giải thuật xong chuyển thể nó thành những gcode thích hợp cho các bản grbl đang dùng, nói thì nghe cao siêu nhưng những đường đi gcode cần nội suy hoặc thuật toán di chuyển đều có thể tối ưu biến thể nó về gcode thông dụng, cũng vì điều đó có sự ra đời của gcode chuyên sâu để gom một nhóm gcode nhất định thành 1 mã gcode thống nhất để gọn gàng khi dùng, nhưng k phải tất cả các firmware nào cũng nhận tất cả các gcode chuyên sâu mới), vấn đề này chắc cụ anhcos rất là rành về vấn đề này. Nên xử lý từ controller rồi chuyển nó qua cho bất kỳ hệ mạch nào hiểu mã gcode thông dụng để chạy chứ k nhất thiết cứ là mạch CNC thì phải biết nội suy gcode trên chính bản thân nó, 1 mình 1 thân nó đã đủ gánh rất nhiều việc, từ việc kết nối giữa các thiết bị cho tới gửi nhận tín hiệu phát xung...

Như bác CKD nói Còn về điện đóm.. arduino hơi chuối vì nó không sinh ra cho các mục đích ấy. Nên khi nó làm việc không tốt không phải do nó mà là do người sử dụng. Chính vì lẽ này mà nhiều bác chưa tin tưởng và sẵn sàng nghiên cứu trên e nó. 

Về phần tại sao k viết phần mềm cad cam hay gì khác thì cho e xin trả lời là sức người có giới hạn, mỗi người có một khả năng riêng biệt về một lĩnh vực, nếu nói về việt nam chuyên cad cam thì đã có cụ anhcos rồi.

Về phần bản quyền hay gì gì đó về bản quyền thì e xin k bàn nữa, đó là cảm nhận của mỗi người, thực tế sẽ đưa ra câu trả lời xác đáng nhất cho mỗi cá nhân trong mỗi trường hợp khác nhau! Bác nào có tiền nhiều sẵn sàng mua bản quyền về dùng cho những dự án khả thi của mình thì các bác khỏe roài, còn đa phần DIY dựa trên vốn tự thân hoặc cơm áo gạo tiền hằng ngày nên chưa ai dám mạnh dạn đầu tư 1 khoản lớn để sử dụng 1 cái bản quyền cho cái đề án vọc sĩ của mình. Đa phần phải chịu cảnh dùng cờ rắc để vén những bức màn tri thức đằng sau đam mê, nhưng không phải bản nào cờ rắc cũng như mong đợi, đời đâu ai cho k ai điều gì (virus, giới hạn tính năng, gì gì đó... e cũng chả biết hết) hehe. 

Chính vì những điều làm riêng bản thân e xoắn não trong một thời gian dài như vậy nên e có ý định làm một hệ CNC như các bài trả lời trên, còn về phần cadcam thì e xin chịu, bác nào có nhu cầu chuyên sâu cadcam thì bảo bác anhcos support mà dùng! Hehe!

----------


## nhatson

> Thống nhất với ý kiến của bác. Ý đồ của e khi viết cái controller với grbl là như vậy, k phải e đi làm lại tất cả, mà thực chất là đang code để đưa cái grbl cho nó ra thực tiễn và phần còn lại demo trên con arduino (tạm thời), về sau sẽ phát triển thành 1 card có thể cắm vào máy tính theo chân PCI-e hoặc nếu có bác nào hỗ trợ phát triển ra thành 1 hệ mạch độc lập thì càng tốt. Về phần grbl chưa có thể hoàn hảo để hoạt động 100% các mã lệnh gcode chuyên sâu, hoặc con arduino hoặc nhân grbl k thể nội suy gcode như bác Gamo nói đó là thực tế, chính vì vậy phải khắc phục bằng phần mềm controller để nội suy gcode và tối ưu hóa đường đi của gcode (đọc trước gcode và nội suy nó trên controller, tính toán bằng các giải thuật xong chuyển thể nó thành những gcode thích hợp cho các bản grbl đang dùng, nói thì nghe cao siêu nhưng những đường đi gcode cần nội suy hoặc thuật toán di chuyển đều có thể tối ưu biến thể nó về gcode thông dụng, cũng vì điều đó có sự ra đời của gcode chuyên sâu để gom một nhóm gcode nhất định thành 1 mã gcode thống nhất để gọn gàng khi dùng, nhưng k phải tất cả các firmware nào cũng nhận tất cả các gcode chuyên sâu mới), vấn đề này chắc cụ anhcos rất là rành về vấn đề này. Nên xử lý từ controller rồi chuyển nó qua cho bất kỳ hệ mạch nào hiểu mã gcode thông dụng để chạy chứ k nhất thiết cứ là mạch CNC thì phải biết nội suy gcode trên chính bản thân nó, 1 mình 1 thân nó đã đủ gánh rất nhiều việc, từ việc kết nối giữa các thiết bị cho tới gửi nhận tín hiệu phát xung...
> 
> Như bác CKD nói Còn về điện đóm.. arduino hơi chuối vì nó không sinh ra cho các mục đích ấy. Nên khi nó làm việc không tốt không phải do nó mà là do người sử dụng. Chính vì lẽ này mà nhiều bác chưa tin tưởng và sẵn sàng nghiên cứu trên e nó. 
> 
> Về phần tại sao k viết phần mềm cad cam hay gì khác thì cho e xin trả lời là sức người có giới hạn, mỗi người có một khả năng riêng biệt về một lĩnh vực, nếu nói về việt nam chuyên cad cam thì đã có cụ anhcos rồi.
> 
> Về phần bản quyền hay gì gì đó về bản quyền thì e xin k bàn nữa, đó là cảm nhận của mỗi người, thực tế sẽ đưa ra câu trả lời xác đáng nhất cho mỗi cá nhân trong mỗi trường hợp khác nhau! Bác nào có tiền nhiều sẵn sàng mua bản quyền về dùng cho những dự án khả thi của mình thì các bác khỏe roài, còn đa phần DIY dựa trên vốn tự thân hoặc cơm áo gạo tiền hằng ngày nên chưa ai dám mạnh dạn đầu tư 1 khoản lớn để sử dụng 1 cái bản quyền cho cái đề án vọc sĩ của mình. Đa phần phải chịu cảnh dùng cờ rắc để vén những bức màn tri thức đằng sau đam mê, nhưng không phải bản nào cờ rắc cũng như mong đợi, đời đâu ai cho k ai điều gì (virus, giới hạn tính năng, gì gì đó... e cũng chả biết hết) hehe. 
> 
> Chính vì những điều làm riêng bản thân e xoắn não trong một thời gian dài như vậy nên e có ý định làm một hệ CNC như các bài trả lời trên, còn về phần cadcam thì e xin chịu, bác nào có nhu cầu chuyên sâu cadcam thì bảo bác anhcos support mà dùng! Hehe!


đoạn màu đỏ , ko chỉ có mấy cái bản quyền phần mêm ko đâu, mà mấy cái thuật toàn nội suy gì gì  đó nó cũng có bản quyền của các hãng nó  nắm.
Gcode hiện thông dụng cũng vậy.. nó là của fanuc và may là nó hết hạn bảo hộ rồi
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4591968.pdf

như card NC nó có file riêng và xuất từ jdpaint file riêng NC em nghe nói là hiệu quả hơn Gcode

----------


## JERRY CNC

Hehe, như thế này là như thế nào!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JERRY CNC

Ố là là ót sa wa
Đính kèm 46801

----------


## JERRY CNC

G-code

Từ Wikipedia, bách khoa toàn thư miễn phí: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-code
Đối với các mục đích sử dụng khác, xem G-code (disambiguation) và ngôn ngữ lập trình G (disambiguation) .
"RS-274" chuyển hướng ở đây. Đối với định dạng photoplotter, xem định dạng Gerber .
G-code
mô hình	Thủ tục, bắt buộc
Thiết kế bởi	*Viện Công nghệ Massachusetts*
Đầu tiên xuất hiện	*Những năm 1950 (ấn bản lần đầu)*
Tiện ích mở rộng tên tệp	*.mpt, .mpf .nc và một số khác*
Triển khai lớn
nhiều, chủ yếu là Siemens Sinumerik, FANUC , Haas , Heidenhain , Mazak . Nói chung có một tiêu chuẩn quốc tế- ISO 6983.
G-code (còn RS-274 ), có nhiều biến thể, là tên phổ biến cho ngôn ngữ lập trình số (NC) được sử dụng rộng rãi nhất . Nó được sử dụng chủ yếu trong sản xuất máy tính hỗ trợ để kiểm soát các công cụ máy tự động. G-code đôi khi được gọi là ngôn ngữ lập trình G , không được nhầm lẫn với ngôn ngữ lập trình G của LabVIEW .

G-code là một ngôn ngữ trong đó mọi người nói với máy vi tính công cụ làm thế nào để làm một cái gì đó. Các "làm thế nào" được xác định bởi hướng dẫn g-code được cung cấp một bộ điều khiển máy (máy tính công nghiệp) mà nói với các động cơ nơi để di chuyển, tốc độ di chuyển, và những gì con đường để làm theo. Tình hình phổ biến nhất là, trong một công cụ máy , một công cụ cắt được di chuyển theo các hướng dẫn thông qua một đường chạy dao và cắt đi các tài liệu để lại chỉ phôi đã hoàn thành. Khái niệm tương tự cũng mở rộng đến các công cụ như hình thành hoặc các công cụ đánh bóng, noncutting photoplotting , phụ gia các phương pháp như in ấn 3D, và dụng cụ đo lường.

Thực hiện
*Việc thực hiện đầu tiên của một ngôn ngữ lập trình điều khiển số được phát triển tại Phòng thí nghiệm Servomechanisms MIT vào cuối những năm 1950. Trong những thập kỷ kể từ đó, nhiều tổ chức triển khai đã được triển khai bởi nhiều tổ chức (thương mại và phi thương mại). G-code thường được sử dụng trong các triển khai này. Phiên bản tiêu chuẩn chính được sử dụng tại Hoa Kỳ được giải quyết bởi Liên minh Công nghiệp Điện tử vào đầu những năm 1960. [ Cần dẫn nguồn ] Một phiên bản chính thức đã được phê duyệt trong tháng 2 năm 1980 như RS-274-D . [1] Tại các quốc gia khác, tiêu chuẩn ISO 6983 thường được sử dụng, nhưng nhiều nước châu Âu sử dụng các tiêu chuẩn khác. Ví dụ, DIN 66025 được sử dụng ở Đức, và PN-73M-55256 và PN-93 / M-55251 trước đây được sử dụng ở Ba Lan.*

Sự mở rộng và biến thể đã được các nhà sản xuất điều khiển và các nhà sản xuất máy công cụ thêm một cách độc lập và các nhà điều hành của một bộ điều khiển cụ thể phải nhận thức được sự khác biệt của sản phẩm của từng nhà sản xuất.

Một phiên bản chuẩn của mã G, được gọi là BCL , chỉ được sử dụng trên rất ít máy. 

*Trong những năm 1970 cho đến năm 1990, nhiều nhà chế tạo máy công cụ CNC đã cố gắng vượt qua những khó khăn về tính tương thích bằng cách chuẩn hóa các bộ điều khiển máy công trình được Fanuc xây dựng* . Siemens là một thị trường thống trị trong điều khiển CNC, đặc biệt là ở châu Âu. Trong những năm 2010, sự khác biệt về bộ điều khiển và sự không tương thích không phải là rắc rối vì các hoạt động gia công được phát triển với các ứng dụng CAD / CAM có thể xuất ra mã G thích hợp được gọi là bài đăng cho một công cụ máy cụ thể.

Một số máy CNC sử dụng chương trình "đàm thoại", là một chế độ lập trình giống như trình thuật sĩ , hoặc ẩn mã G hoặc hoàn toàn bỏ qua việc sử dụng G-code. Một số ví dụ phổ biến là Advanced One Touch của Okuma, ProtoTRAK của ngành công nghiệp Tây Nam, Mazatrol của Mazak, Ultima của Hurco, Hệ thống lập trình trực quan của Haas (IPS) và Phần mềm đàm thoại CAPS của Mori Seiki.

Mã G bắt đầu bằng một ngôn ngữ giới hạn thiếu các cấu trúc như các vòng lặp, các toán tử điều kiện và các biến khai báo của lập trình viên với tên-kể-từ- tự nhiên (hoặc các biểu thức để sử dụng chúng). Nó không thể mã hóa logic, nhưng chỉ là một cách để "kết nối các dấu chấm", nơi các lập trình viên đã tìm ra nhiều vị trí của dấu chấm longhand. Các triển khai mới nhất của G-code bao gồm khả năng ngôn ngữ vĩ mô gần với ngôn ngữ lập trình cấp cao hơn . Ngoài ra, tất cả các nhà sản xuất chính (ví dụ, Fanuc, Siemens, Heidenhain) cung cấp truy cập dữ liệu PLC, chẳng hạn như dữ liệu vị trí trục và dữ liệu công cụ, [2] qua các biến được các chương trình NC sử dụng. Các cấu trúc này làm cho nó dễ dàng hơn để phát triển các ứng dụng tự động hóa.

----------


## nhatson

> G-code
> 
> Từ Wikipedia, bách khoa toàn thư miễn phí: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-code
> Đối với các mục đích sử dụng khác, xem G-code (disambiguation) và ngôn ngữ lập trình G (disambiguation) .
> "RS-274" chuyển hướng ở đây. Đối với định dạng photoplotter, xem định dạng Gerber .
> G-code
> mô hình	Thủ tục, bắt buộc
> Thiết kế bởi	*Viện Công nghệ Massachusetts*
> Đầu tiên xuất hiện	*Những năm 1950 (ấn bản lần đầu)*
> ...


rx 274 là tiêu chuẩn viết code, còn CODE sao thì... tùy, hiện tại gcode hay dùng như  G00 Rapid positioning , G01  Linear interpolation ... là theo hệ fanuc, các code mở rộng hơn đa phần theo fanuc 6, có nhiều lệnh cao cấp hơn theo những hệ fanuc thế hệ mới hơn

----------


## tonyhoang2015

> mình cũng tí toét cái grbl 0.9 mà dính cái bệnh là Z bị chạy sai khi khắc 3D, tăng dòng cho step thì nó đâm Z, giảm dòng cho step thì nó nhấc Z, chạy 2D thì ngon lành, không biết anh em có ý kiến gì về vụ này của grbl firmware không ? step size 42 2.xxV 1.3A


Mình xài thì chưa thấy lỗi như vậy bao giờ. Video mới nhất https://www.facebook.com/diycncminig...6952478926998/

----------

CKD

----------


## tonyhoang2015

Kết quả phay mạch


Mình thì làm để sử dụng mấy cái nho nhỏ đỡ chạy ra tiệm thôi, chứ không làm lớn như mấy bác trong hội  :Smile:

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## tonyhoang2015

Còn đây là lỗi khi mình mở chương trình của bác thớt, cũng đang muốn sử dụng mà nó bị như vậy, Continue thì nó vẫn lên, nhưng không hoạt động gì cả.

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## VietCAD Co.

Cám ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết hữu ích

----------


## emptyhb

> Còn đây là lỗi khi mình mở chương trình của bác thớt, cũng đang muốn sử dụng mà nó bị như vậy, Continue thì nó vẫn lên, nhưng không hoạt động gì cả.


Cái này do lỗi không có camera. Bác chủ sửa lại rồi update lại tí là hết thôi

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## nnk

> Còn đây là lỗi khi mình mở chương trình của bác thớt, cũng đang muốn sử dụng mà nó bị như vậy, Continue thì nó vẫn lên, nhưng không hoạt động gì cả.


Bị dính lỗi y chang, mà hiện tại cái vụ Z trôi lên xuống bất thường đã fix xong, đổi phần mềm send code cho chạy 4 tiếng xong về gốc lại không lệch

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Còn đây là lỗi khi mình mở chương trình của bác thớt, cũng đang muốn sử dụng mà nó bị như vậy, Continue thì nó vẫn lên, nhưng không hoạt động gì cả.


Ok, mình sẽ fix lỗi này trong thời gian gần nhất, lỗi do một số máy không có camera ạ! Thanks các bạn rất nhiều! Mình sẽ cố gắng tiếp!

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Bị dính lỗi y chang, mà hiện tại cái vụ Z trôi lên xuống bất thường đã fix xong, đổi phần mềm send code cho chạy 4 tiếng xong về gốc lại không lệch


Đúng rồi, về cơ bản là do phần gcodesender thôi các bạn à, còn arduino vẫn cấp đủ dòng, trừ vài trường hợp cổng kết nối usb của các bạn quá cũ hoặc rỉ sét, hướng sắp tới sau khi ổn định thuật toán phần mềm mình sẽ phát triển 1 mạch gắn vào cổng PCI-e luôn cho tiện, vừa ổn định dòng ra vừa cải thiện hiệu năng xử lý, tránh tình trạng cấp dòng không đủ do lỗi cơ học! Cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều!

----------

nhatson

----------


## nnk

xong, bữa nay đè con mini ăn đu nô ra cho chạy bức này 90x150 sâu 3 dao V 0.1 10 độ tốc độ 1000 gia tốc 800 bước dịch 0.03 sờ pín china 300W DC và đây là kết quả sau 5 tiếng


máy mini dùng thanh ren inox T8 với 1 đai ốc không khử rơ khớp nối cứng, driver 4988 chạy với step cỏ này đây ( set dòng đâu khoảng 1A )

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## JERRY CNC

> xong, bữa nay đè con mini ăn đu nô ra cho chạy bức này 90x150 sâu 3 dao V 0.1 10 độ tốc độ 1000 gia tốc 800 bước dịch 0.03 sờ pín china 300W DC và đây là kết quả sau 5 tiếng 
> 
> máy mini dùng thanh ren inox T8 với 1 đai ốc không khử rơ khớp nối cứng, driver 4988 chạy với step cỏ này đây ( set dòng đâu khoảng 1A )


Chúc mừng bác, có thêm một bạn phát triển thành công trên arduino! À cho mình hỏi hình như cái hình sản phẩm mình thấy đoạn cuối nền nó hơi cao hơn đoạn đầu thì phải và biên thì chưa được trọn vẹn? Bạn có thể chia sẽ những kết quả thu được sau khi chạy sản phẩm vừa rồi k? Nếu còn những lỗi gì chưa hài lòng chúng ta cùng khắc phục và định hướng cho cái mạch trong tương lai để khắc phục những nhược điểm hiện tại của arduino! Thanks bạn!

----------


## nnk

> Chúc mừng bác, có thêm một bạn phát triển thành công trên arduino! À cho mình hỏi hình như cái hình sản phẩm mình thấy đoạn cuối nền nó hơi cao hơn đoạn đầu thì phải và biên thì chưa được trọn vẹn? Bạn có thể chia sẽ những kết quả thu được sau khi chạy sản phẩm vừa rồi k? Nếu còn những lỗi gì chưa hài lòng chúng ta cùng khắc phục và định hướng cho cái mạch trong tương lai để khắc phục những nhược điểm hiện tại của arduino! Thanks bạn!


do gỗ bị cong + dao 0.1 ( thường xài khắc mạch in thôi chứ chả chơi món điêu khắc này ) chạy 1 lúc nó bị bay mất cái mũi 0.1 nên đoạn cuối hình không được nét cho lắm

thêm cái di déo nó chạy

----------

CKD, JERRY CNC

----------


## CKD

Tuyệt quá bác *nnk*
Bác cho thêm vài hình ảnh con máy nữa cho thêm phần hào hứng ạ

Quan điểm cá nhân thì GRBL mod thành PCI-e thì cũng chẵng khác gì mà thêm phần phiền phức. Vì:
- kiểu gì mà chẵn phải dùng RS232 hoặc USB để truyền.
- PCI-e sẽ gây khó khăn thêm cho việc cắm rút.

Cứ Arduino mà chơi. Nếu được thì làm lại hẵn cái mạch mới, với core là Aruino GRBL.
Phần nguồn cấp thì cấp từ nguồn độc lập (board Arduino UNO hoặc MEGA thì cấp 9V vào jack 5mm ấy) là đảm bảo đủ nguồn.
- Output thì với driver có thể không cần phải cách ly vì phần lớn driver đã có opto bên trong.
- Input thì nên được cách ly opto và dùng thêm nguồn bên ngoài. Khuyến cáo là 12-24V cho dể tương thích với các sensor, tiệm cận có ngoài thị trường. Thật ra các sensor/tiệm cận này 5V vẫn chạy vi vu, nhưng thiếu áp nên đôi khi nó loạn. Loại áp thấp thì ít thông dụng hơn.
- Tiết kiệm thì cả cấp nguồn cho arduino + các sensor chơi chung 1 nguồn cũng được. Nhưng nếu là board MOD thì nên chia thành 2 ngã, lọc nhiễu riêng. Trên board Arduino  UNO/MEGA thì đã có ổn áp + lọc nhiễu kha khá rồi.

----------

JERRY CNC

----------


## nnk

> Tuyết quá bác *nnk*
> Bác cho thêm vài hình ảnh con máy nữa cho thêm phần hào hứng ạ
> 
> Quan điểm cá nhân thì GRBL mod thành PCI-e thì cũng chẵng khác gì mà thêm phần phiền phức. Vì:
> - kiểu gì mà chẵn phải dùng RS232 hoặc USB để truyền.
> - PCI-e sẽ gây khó khăn thêm cho việc cắm rút.
> 
> Cứ Arduino mà chơi. Nếu được thì làm lại hẵn cái mạch mới, với core là Aruino GRBL.
> Phần nguồn cấp thì cấp từ nguồn độc lập (board Arduino UNO hoặc MEGA thì cấp 9V vào jack 5mm ấy) là đảm bảo đủ nguồn.
> ...


he he eh, cái này cao siêu quá đọc hỏng có hiểu, con máy cỏ đó mình dùng 2 nguồn, 1 nguồn 48v cấp cho con sờ pín china, 1 nguồn 12v cấp cho driver dùng chạy step, nguồn này hoàn toàn ko cấp cho bo nano, nano chỉ ăn nguồn từ cổng USB, máy không có công tắc hành trình chi hết, con nano chỉ cấp xung  cho xyz thôi

còn con máy cỏ của mình thì đây, nhôm hình 2040 đổ composit trộn bột đá tăng vững giảm rung, ray tròn, vít inox T8 loại xài cho máy in 3D, đai ốc thau không khử rơ, nhựa pvc 10mm, ốc vít inox 304







trong hình thì xài khớp mềm nhôm nhưng kỳ khắc 3D nó cứ trôi Z, tưởng la do khớp không chịu được tốc độ nhấp cao nên thay hết thành khớp cứng luôn rồi

----------


## JERRY CNC

Ok quá ngon bác nnk, chúc mừng bác!  :Big Grin:  Cái tủ điện đẹp phết nhỉ, hihi

----------


## JERRY CNC

> Tuyệt quá bác *nnk*
> Bác cho thêm vài hình ảnh con máy nữa cho thêm phần hào hứng ạ
> 
> Quan điểm cá nhân thì GRBL mod thành PCI-e thì cũng chẵng khác gì mà thêm phần phiền phức. Vì:
> - kiểu gì mà chẵn phải dùng RS232 hoặc USB để truyền.
> - PCI-e sẽ gây khó khăn thêm cho việc cắm rút.
> 
> Cứ Arduino mà chơi. Nếu được thì làm lại hẵn cái mạch mới, với core là Aruino GRBL.
> Phần nguồn cấp thì cấp từ nguồn độc lập (board Arduino UNO hoặc MEGA thì cấp 9V vào jack 5mm ấy) là đảm bảo đủ nguồn.
> ...


Ok, ý hay! Sẽ suy nghĩ lại chọn phương án tối ưu!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kimtuan20021989

lót dép hòng vụ này, em cũng sẽ test trên con e đang lắp

----------

